# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Journals > Dream Journal Archive >  >  My World / My Dreams / Adams Journal

## Adam

*Introduction:*
Ok, I tried this before but I feel for the wrong reasons! So this time I am going to try again. Now I am not doing this to increase my recall, and not to help me LD either. More for the fact that, when I first came here in January, I thought reading other peoples dreams would be boring!! But there are a few journals now that I read and they give me great idea's and actually help me in some ways, I also find some of them really interesting, and funny. Also they are a good place to chat and share stories. So decided I would try again, and if people want to comment, or join in the discussions with me; not only about my dreams but about lucid dreams in general then please just post away.


*My Background:*
Ok I'm 25, male, single and from Brighton which is on the south coast in the UK. So that's the dating column out the way with this is my lucid dreaming background. I have been able to LD since about the ages of 12/13. And to this day I still remember my first LD. I have been able to naturally LD all this time and quite often would experience sleep paralysis too! The reason I came to this forum is because back in November 2006 I moved into a new place, and my new flatmate was talking about Astral Projection and dreams. I told her at this point that I could control my dreams, and often experienced SP. At this point she gave me a book she had on the subject. I read this and understood what it was I could do; lucid dreaming. So I searched on the internet for forums about LDs and found this site, but since understanding more about what I was doing I seemed to have a mental block and went through a dry spell and have only really started to LD again within the last month or so. So that brings us up to date. I usually LD about 2/3 times a week and am always up for trying new things in dreams. I am going to, as of next week concentrate on completing the tasks too.


*Caveat:*
Ok, so that's me and for those of you who would like to comment on my views or dreams or anything else please do feel free to post away! Journal entries start tomorrow 1st June  :smiley: 

Adam

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Yay Adam! You started up a new journal! Good for you! I'm looking forward to reading about your dreams!

----------


## Twoshadows

That's great that you're doing this. Good start!  :smiley:

----------


## Adam

*1st June 2007 - Day 1*

*#1 : Vista Trouble* // Typical - My first day in my journal and I had a really bad nights sleep! I think I was over tired and stressed. I just got Vista you see for my PC and it had been giving me all sorts of trouble. I find I need a good 8 hours sleep and didn't get to bed till gone 1am and have to be up at 7am so under 6 hours sleep and I don't really remember too much. All I do remember is messing with my computer, but it wouldnt work; no matter what I tried! Which was similar to most of my night. Anyways, here is hoping this weekend can bring on some dreams.

*Thoughts:*
Ok, I'm thinking this DJ might be bad news for me, last time I started one my racall was rubbish; coincidence maybe, but lastnight my recall was bad too. Will see how this goes...

On a side note, I found some entried in my journal by my bed; I think these must be from the last time I started one up. And there are some weird notes in there. I dont remember the dreams from that night at all but these are the notes I found, again, I really don't remember writing this at all lol.

- Running from Matt's house, but its miles away, ran through some sprinklers

- Playing with bugs in the sink

- Trying to get back with x (my ex girlfriend from when I was 18)

- Working on a system here at work, but its broken and I cant fix it.

Strange how I don't even remember writing them. Anyway, hope tonight has better results for me, will have a couple of glasses of wine (usually helps). Speak tomorrow  :smiley: 

Arevecerci.

*Since the start of journal:*
*Dream count: 1*
*Lucid count:* *0*

----------


## meggyfayephotography

your recall may not have anything to do with the journal. you did say that you got less sleep than you should have last night. that happens to me too. i need between 8 and 9 hours of sleep to have a really good recall. i got like between 7 and 8. im really tired. and cant remember one single dream. i dont even remember have any dreams for that fact.

----------


## Adam

*2nd June 2007 - Day 2*

*#2 : Hiding Something* // This was a very long dream, but a very mixed up one too, I think it might have been more than one dream but remember is as one. It started out drinking in a bar with some guy, I have no idea who he was, but for some reason I felt I had to stay with him, we would have a couple of drinks there, then he needed to go outside for a cigarette. So I followed him, be then we got out he said he needed to go home, which I felt was also my home but he wanted to go a different was so he did. When I got home my whole family was there. I dont like with me family in the waking life, so should have picked up on this but I didn't. Anyway they were trying to hide my stepdad from someone for some reason. I didn't know why either, I think it might have had something to do with the guy I was drinking with at the bar? The rest of the dream was pretty cloudy and seemed like we were hiding out in this house for a while.

*Thoughts:*
Being a Friday night again I didn't get as much sleep as I wanted, but this dream went on for what felt like ages! Going to try get a decent kip tonight, may even get a granny nap in this afternoon.

Arevecerci.

*Since the start of journal:*
*Dream count: 2*
*Lucid count:* *0*

----------


## Adam

*3rd June 2007 - Day 3*

*#3 : Lost Something* // Was out with some mates last night and had a few drinks, so my recal of this dream is not great, just remember little bits about trying to find something, but I don't know what it was, and I know I didnt find it either.

*Thoughts:*
Drink does not help recall

Arevecerci.

*Since the start of journal:*
*Dream count: 2*
*Lucid count:* *0*

----------


## Adam

*4th June 2007 - Day 4*

*#4 : Construction* // Was working on a construction site, but rather than working with my hands was doing everythiing by computer. Was weird as didnt need to touch the computer either it was like my thoughts made the computer work, which then made all the toold/vehicles etc move.

*#5 : Drugs* // Not quite sure about this one, was in my living room at my Dads house, but is was not his real house, and there were people sitting around a table trying to take drugs. I got scared so ran away, by time I got back they had gone and my Dad as home. Fortunately he had not caught them!

*#6 : My old car* // Was dreaming that I had my old car back, which I sold a couple of years ago. But it was always in this one parking space, and I was always trying to drive it out but the breaks were rubbish, I kept hitting walls and stuff. Was amazing still driving that car again, I miss it  :Sad: 

*Thoughts:*
Seem to be having a lot of computer dreams since I installed Vista on my PC a couple of weks ago...

Arevecerci.

*Since the start of journal:*
*Dream count: 6*
*Lucid count:* *0*

----------


## Adam

*5th June 2007 - Day 5*

*#7 : Going to War!* // OK, these details are not very convoluted. I remember parts of the dream, normally I would post this as soon as I wake, but was late for work this morning so doing it now. I was at war. Well, I was hiding from people and I had a gun. I think the reason being was because I watched a few episodes of Lost before I went to bed and they were going to fight 'the others'. So anyway, the main part I remember was being under a wooden decking almost with a gun, and like all my dreams, when I have a gun, it didn't feel like the bullets were actually coming out of the gun, almost like I was willing the guys I was shooting to die. I should have picked up on this really, as was so obviously a dream, but I never did unfortunately. Then later on in the dream I meet someone off here. Its strange, its the first time I have met someone from DV in a dream. I think it was because I was looking though the pictures of people in the favourites forum, and must have stuck lol. But yeah, this person was showing me how to use the gun and that's all I remember.

*Thoughts:*
Day 5 for the journal and still no LD since starting this journal; I think it might be a curse. Last time I started one my dream recall and LDs went down, I will carry on though as would like to have a record of my LDs to read in the future, and would be fun reading about trying out the monthly tasks!!

Arevecerci.

*Since the start of journal:*
*Dream count: 7*
*Lucid count:* *0*

----------


## Soft Paw

I don't know if you believe in fate and all that sort of thing (I'm not even sure if I do) but I just finished writing up the first couple of entries for my dream journal, and I was going to shut down the PC, but I decided not to, and I came to look at this instead (just this one out of all the DJ's. But anyways, enough of the strangeness in real life - there is plenty of that in dreams.  :Confused: 

The point is, I think I know what you mean about just willing people to die and using the computer with you're mind. I have very similar things in my dreams. Feel free to have a look. I only have 2 old dreams there so far, but I will get round to adding more soon (including slightly more recent ones):

http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=37522

----------


## Adam

It's weird isn't it, and sometimes I dont even pick up on it to become lucid which really irritates me in the mornings lol

----------


## Adam

*6th June 2007 - Day 6*

*#8 : Ringtone* // Oh this was a funny one. I was at work, and for some reason I couldn't change the ring tone on my mobile. It went off a couple of times and people were looking at me, then the guy behind me, his mobile went off, but his ringtone was the sound of a woman pleasurably screaming, he was very embarrassed, and it took away all the attention from me. Was a funny one!

*Thoughts:*
I had so many dreams last night and when I woke up I remembered them all, then I opened my eyes and it was like a mental block, and I had to fight to remember this bit, which was a little weird....

Anyway, went for a new job at work today. Means I will be working 5 minutes from my house rather than an hour and a half so would be good for me. Will see what happens there. 

Arevederci.

*Since the start of journal:*
*Dream count: 8*
*Lucid count:* *0*

----------


## meggyfayephotography

You know, I wish I would have dreams about my cell phone. I have it with me all the time. When I sleep it's a foot away from me (I use it as my alarm clock). I always wish I'd have a dream with my cell phone in it so I can do a reality check with it, but it never happens! And THAT drives me absolutely insane! I have it on me all the time in the waking world, one would think I'd have it all the time on me in the sleeping world too.

----------


## Soft Paw

My dreams very rarely actually have connections to the real world in ANY way. Even if I know one of the characters in the dream, they don't often look like the person does in real life, even though I know that it is that person.

Adam:

It is wierd, but to me it always felt kinda... natural. It was kinda surprising first time it happened. Then again, I did have the first dream like that when I was about 9, and they have been pretty common since then.

----------


## Adam

Shame about the phone, but rather than thinking it should be adream sign, why not use something that is already in your dreams?

Soft Paw - I know what you mean, mine have always been like this.

----------


## Adam

*7th June 2007 - Day 7*

*#9 : What?* // I should have wrote this yesterday, but forgot, anyway looking over my notes forthis dream all it says is _"Out in Brighton, But for 200 got earning for girl but only 1"_ Now what that means I don't know, and don't remember this dream either lol!


*#10 : Marriage* // This was awesome, It was a huge long dream, started off ah... I know what the above means now, my friend bought a bat for £200 like a base basll bat lol I remember but dont remember about the girl lol. Anyway, I was in this room and I could see my friend, he was talking to this guy on a sofa I think, then i shifted over to try hear what they were talking about and all I could hear was this guy saying to my friend, she wants to marry you, she does want to, she is just waiting for you to ask her! Anyway I emailed my friend about this and apparently, they have been thinking about it but postponned it lol - Freaked him out when I asked him about it lol.

*Thoughts:*
Another precognative dream, interesting lol. Dont think my mate thought so, he more than likely thinks I'm a freak now!!

Arevederci.

*Since the start of journal:*
*Dream count: 10*
*Lucid count:* *0*

----------


## Adam

*8th June 2007 - Day 8 - Lucid*

*#11 : Damn women!* // Right so I was in my car and driving to work with my mate, who I always drive in with, and I get to this junction in the road, now it looks really familiar like I have driven here in a dream before, because it certainly was not the way to work, it just was in my dream, I guess here is dream sign 1 missed. And then I take the wrong turning so I have to skip lanes and it seems I keep going on the wrong side of the road and always end up driving into traffic. We eventually stop, but I don't see myself get to work I just am in this office, but rather than sitting at desks we are all in beds, should have picked up on this too, so were all talking about work and stuff when I decided I needed to go to the toilet, the toilet was awesome, it had this special thing attached which converted it into a toilet for someone disabled! Cant remember exactly what it was though but I remember thinking it was cool. So anyway I walked out the bathroom, then notice I'm not wearing any clothes, WTF, so I think never mind, I will just go back to the room I'm sure everyone else is naked. _Then it hits me, stop being so stupid, your dreaming!!! Awesome I thought. Then I remembered that I needed some work on stabilising my dreams because all my techniques were failing, I tried staring at things and rubbing my hands together, but it didnt work so I though never mind I will just carry on. Was walking back to the room to find the others, then thought I needed to try the task of the month, but I couldn't remember them. Then it came to me about walking through fire, so I looked into the doorway and there was this big towel in the way, and rather than using a lighter or something I though I would will it to catch on fire and walk through, but it wouldnt catch alight, so I went into the room to find out if someone had a lighter, but this girl said "You shouldn't play with fire, its bad for you" then proceeded to take her clothes off, and then then I just suddenly woke up!!!_

I was gutted and angry at her for this!! I was about to do my first task and she wouldn't let me and woke me up!!

*Thoughts:*
I will do this task at some point this month!!!

Arevederci.

*Since the start of journal:*
*Days: 8*
*Dream count: 11*
*Lucid count:* *1*

*June task of the month:*
*Lucid Task: Attempted - Incomplete*
*Advanced Task: Not attempted - Incomplete*

----------


## DicuL

Thats cool, next time, look at your hand-watch and see if the seocnds (better digital watch) are going right, if dont, you are dreaming!

And next time.. when you dont wear anything.. dont pop in my dream, im not naked  :tongue2: 
LOL

----------


## Adam

Lol

I don’t have a problem with recognising when I'm dreaming. I'm pretty good at inducing lucid dreams, but what I do currently have a problem with for some reason is staying lucid and increasing vividness. I have never had a problem with this before but for some reason my LDs have become kind of cloudy. When I get home tonight I will photoshop a picture so you can see what my view is when dreaming.

I need some clarity in my dreams, at the moment, its all a little fuzzy.

Yeah not had the naked dream since school - it was one of my main dream signs when I was a kid. Usually forgetting clothes for school or something. I think this is why I had better LDs back in school, because this sign was always happening lol. Now some 10 years later I don’t really have the naked dreams, so managed to pick up on this fairly quickly!

 :smiley:

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> Shame about the phone, but rather than thinking it should be adream sign, why not use something that is already in your dreams?



I suppose I should try that. I just need to work more on figuring out my dream signs. Other than the flying, I don't really have any other re-occuring dream signs. I have dreams with very significant signs but they usually don't appear more than just that one time, or just few and far between.







> I tried staring at things and rubbing my hands together



What does that do? I havent read about that yet.

----------


## Adam

OK about my dream views.

This is my living room:



And this is my dream living room:



I somehow need to increase the clarity, but no matter what I try, it doesn't work! Any ideas?

----------


## Adam

> What does that do? I havent read about that yet.



Apparently it is supposed to increase vividness in dreams and steady the dream.

----------


## Adam

*9th June 2007 - Day 9*

*#12 : War... Again...* // Again, for the second time this month, or week even I dream of war! This was kind of like a computer game but real. I left it too late to write up any real notes on it but found a note in my paper DJ which reads: "Let down by taxi" now I have no idea what this means. I don't even remember writing in the journal lol. Oh well. Tomorrow morning I think I will log on first thing to make sure I get it all down lol.

*Thoughts:*
Dreaming about war again... Not good! Also why do I write these crazy notes in my DJ and never remember what they mean, or even remember writing them. Its like I sleep take notes lol

Arevederci.

*Since the start of journal:*
*Days: 9*
*Dream count: 12*
*Lucid count:* *1*
*June task of the month:*
*Lucid Task: Attempted - Incomplete*
*Advanced Task: Not attempted - Incomplete*

----------


## Adam

*10th June 2007 - Day 10 - Lucid*

*#13 : Ferrari* // Ok so I was driving to work, I didn’t have anyone with me, which is weird because there are 4 of us who normally drive into work together. And pulled up outside and notice I'm driving a Ferrari, cool I thought, not thinking to RC at this point. SO anyway can't remember what went up leading up to the next point but I decided since I have this Ferrari and they are the car of my dreams, I would drive it about! So I got in the car and was driving around hoping people would see me but ended up going down this path and into the woods, then I remember it sliding, almost like I was thinking what would happen if I slid into these trees, and it was like I came out the car and floated through the trees then back in the car on the other side. Ok I should really have picked up on the fact I was dreaming here!!

So I decide I really should get back to work, but this time I'm walking. And I see a couple of girls (one of my dream signs is girls; don’t ask me why, they just always make me lucid). As I look at the girls I was thinking, should I become lucid now, or wait till I see some more? Why I don’t know, I could have become lucid. So carried on walking up this hill and notice four girls, _and think this time I will become lucid for sure! And sure enough I was, then all thoughts were running through my head, I had the lucid task of the month to try, and I remember I have to work on my clarity as per my other post, but one of the girls was really upset, crying. So I thought the task could wait she needs my help, she is crying, then sits down, so I sat with her. I didn't need to ask her what was wrong I just looked into her eyes and there was so much pain and hurt in her eyes, then the dream started fading, damn, I knew this was going to happen, I need to work on making this more vivid but I have this poor girl crying in front of me._

_So one of the points to work on to increase vividness was to really look at something in great detail. So I starred at her eyes, and her face, and touched her face, but she started kissing me, we were alone in the woods, all I could see were her bright blue eyes, filled with tears as she kissed me, I remember the feeling, I should feel her breath on me, even smell it. But then it started going black again, and for a while it was all black but I still had the feelings so carried on until...._ 

I woke up! Again, this is another girl that has woke me up!!! I wanted to do some work on increasing clarity, and she just wanted to stop me by kissing me!! Next time I see a girl in my dreams I think I will shoot her lol.

*Thoughts:*
Again, a girl comes up to get me lucid. Quite an amazing dream sign to have really, since girls are usually in my dreams at some point lol. Next time though, they are not going to get the better of me!!!

Arevederci.

*Since the start of journal:*
*Days: 10*
*Dream count: 13*
*Lucid count:* *2*
*June task of the month:*
*Lucid Task: Attempted - Incomplete*
*Advanced Task: Not attempted - Incomplete*

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Hey now! Don't go blaming girls because you don't get your task done! I know _exactly_ what that could be blamed on! But I'll be nice, and I wont say it! :p

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Oh oops?  :tongue2:  Well okay then...

----------


## meggyfayephotography

ello mate. will get around to reading the new technique today now that things have calmed down. xx

----------


## Adam

Okay I know I have been really rubbish with this again - but in my defence I have been drinking too much recently (I am now on detox and will not be drinking for the rest of the month!!) and this coupled with the fact I have been getting a few late nights and little sleep I just don't remember too many dreams.

Anyway I gave my technique a go last night again, although I knew I was too tired for it to work. And when lying in bed after waking up at 4:30am it didn't feel right. It didn't feel like I could do it. I think I knew I was way too tired to try it so gave up. Although this did help with my recall as it seems to do, so dreams below  ::D:

----------


## Adam

I was in a sports hall playing football. Although at one point we were playing with what looked like a rolled up sock. This was a big vague, but nothing overly exciting happened. I remember wrestling with someone too for the ball, but that's all.

----------


## Adam

Okay so I was in my kitchen, but like so often with dreams it was not actually my own kitchen. I was making an old work colleague S a beef and tomato soup, but using what looked like a tea bag too. My Dad was there in the kitchen as was Mes Tarrant and S. We were all talking to each other, then S confessed his love for Mes, I couldn't believe what I was hearing, my Dad was talking to them both like it was the right thing and that its what they want. I got really upset then threw the tea bag across the kitchen in a strop and stormed off. 

I went up to my room, which was my old room from when I was a child growing up, I seem to have a lot of dreams from the house I grew up in. So I went up there and started packing, I assume I was planning on moving out? Then my brother came up, and it appeared he was in love with Mes too. At this point I just ignored him and carried on looking through my draw for stuff to pack, then I came across these cards, (brought on my the lucid task?) but they were not playing cards, they were like those naughty cards you get in adult shops which tell you what positions and stuff to do with girls, I didn't know they were in by draw and was embarrassed that my brother saw them, but either way I think he was feeling sorry for me so helped me pack anyway and didn't say anything.

----------


## Adam

I was sitting on this ledge in a small hole on the side of a mountain. It seemed like we were inside the cave, but still there was snow everywhere. I was with a couple of people, they were climbing with me. I kept slipping on this ledge and was getting a little worried that I might fall off. I had this feeling of deja vu. It seemed like I had been here before, on this ledge, trying not to fall off. And inevitably I did slip and fell down, but the ledge was not as high up as I thought and I was on the ground, still the snow was everywhere. 

I was joined then by the others and we decided to continue walking. I had these cool snow boots on which had long spikes on the bottom so I could run about and not fall. We then got to what looked like a building, still we were underground in this cave though. There was no snow at the entrance, and it was a brick entrance like a corridor with a kind of orange tinge to the lighting, it looked like something was in there and we had to go find out what it was... Then my 4:30am alarm went off, DAMN!!!

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Glad to see that your recall is coming back. I think it's rather funny you dreamed about everyone around you being in love with Mes  :tongue2:  But where was I? Because you know I love her too!  ::lol::

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Awww!!!  ::hug::  Well as long as you know it was just a dream!!

I've been soooooooo UGH  :Sad:  

Adam and Meggy, come here, right now, and BRING DRINKS.

----------


## Adam

> Glad to see that your recall is coming back. I think it's rather funny you dreamed about everyone around you being in love with Mes  But where was I? Because you know I love her too!



I dont know, maybe I dont see you as the threat  :tongue2:  





> Awww!!!  Well as long as you know it was just a dream!!
> 
> I've been soooooooo UGH  
> 
> Adam and Meggy, come here, right now, and BRING DRINKS.



Check your PM x

----------


## Adam

Only the one dream from last night I remember - I am having such rubbish sleep recently  :Sad: 

Okay so I was at this party with my work friends, it was at this nightclub, the lighting was a shade of blue and everything was very shiny, like silver things everywhere. I remember the music playing and people dancing as they do and it was really good, I was having a very good time, but I had to go home for some reason to collect something, I don't know what it was but I knew I had to go home, but since I lived close knew I could get back there in time for the rest of the party.

So I get home, but this wasn't my house, I don't know maybe just a dream house, and what I needed was in the attic. So as I climbed up it was weird, was like I was at the top of a barn or something, there didn't appear to be much of a roof and it was a big open space, I had my snowboarding trousers on too, then saw my jacket, but it was green tinted and didn't match, but I put it on anyway as it was getting colder. Then I remembered I had to get back to the party but there was no way down from the attic, but I saw a ladder on the side, but the ladder was no going down to the ground, it was going across, I had to hang from it to lower myself down, so as I did this I noticed there was a break in the ladder, I thought it must have always been there and thought nothing more of it, then it started to break, but I didn't have far to fall so it was ok.

Then I went back into the house to say goodbye to people and I saw K, my old flat mate. He also works at the same company as me and he had come home because the party had finished, I looked at the clock and it was 1:20am. I was gutted I really wanted to go to the party for it to finish off as was having a nice time.

So anyway it was daylight for some reason, so I went outside and caught a taxi - not sure where I was planning on going but got in one anyway, as we were driving about the guy driving was a coloured guy and for some reason there was someone else in the passenger seat, I was sitting in the back of the car, as the guy in the passenger seat turned round he looked hideous. he has longish ginger hair in a pony tail, he has rotten teeth with some of them missing and a ginger beard sculpted in a weird way. He gave me a creepy smile then instructed the driver to pull over as he needed to get something from the shop, I looked down on the seat next to me and there was a newspaper (inspired by Burns suggestion that we should look at a paper for a task) and I saw the guys face on the paper, he was wanted for murder!!!!! I had to get out of this taxi, so I said to the driver that I would get out here too, I don't mind walking the rest of the way, I passed him some money, then this other coloured guy got in the passenger seat, not sure where scary ginger man went, as I tried to get out the driver tried to grab me, he got my leg but I struggled out, and they drove off.

I was back in my old estate where I lived when I was a child. I saw my old friend sitting in the road, he was with someone else and they wanted some cigarettes, I happen to have a packet in my pocket with a black Zippo lighter, they claimed the lighter was theirs, I didn't want the cigarettes anyway as I didn't smoke, so chucked them on the floor beside them and told them they could have them.

That's it, pretty long and vivid  :smiley:

----------


## meggyfayephotography

You're right, I'm not much of a threat in that aspect  :tongue2: 

 ::hug::  Mes, things will calm down soon enough for you, hang in there love!

Didn't you go to bed rather early last night, Adam? I think it's funny we both had murderers in our dream last night. Hah.

----------


## Adam

Yeah was in bed for 10:30pm I think? but had a restless nights sleep again  :Sad:

----------


## Adam

My DJ is only rated 4 stars  :Sad: 

Okay tried my technique again last night, had 6 dreams what I recall - 3 of them lucid dreams and I did the task  ::D:  So here they are  ::D:

----------


## Adam

Okay I was standing inside this space station, there was a woman in front of me, she was Alien maybe, I couldn't really get a good view, but the reason for me being on this space station type place was to study my lucid dreams. I was standing in front of her, about 10ft away, and in front of me was this stand with a ball on top which had a tv screen in it, I was looking into it and it was flashing letters in front of me then the words lucid came up!!

_Ah now I know what to do, and with that I because lucid. I had achieved what she wanted me too. But with that I then lost it, almost like she took it away, might have been an FA?_

----------


## Adam

I found myself back at this space station, again standing in this room with this stand in front of me with the TV screen. I remembered I had already been here before, maybe they had called me back to do some more tests on lucid dreamers?

I looked to my right and *NeAvO* was there, but he was not happy, he couldn't get lucid for them, I chuckled to myself as I knew I could hehe. Poor *NeAvO* walked out... So again I looked into this screen and _when I saw the words lucid, I became lucid!! I looked up at this woman monitoring me, and smiled. She smiled back. I took it that was my cue that I could leave. LUCID TASK! I thought to myself, but where the hell am I going to find some cards on this space station.

There were a couple of weird people about now, I said to them "I really need to do the task of the month, can you tell me how to prolong this dream and increase the vividness?" and this guy looked at me and say "push the button."

I looked over at this other stand and there was a button on there, so I pushed it. Things didn't really get any clearer, but they were fine anyway so I thought I would just get on with finding some cards.

There was this big fella, he said he would help me get some and took me outside. So we were talking around and I was talking to various space DC's asking them questions but no one would reply!! "You're all so boring, you're not talking!!" I kept saying to them, they hardly even acknoledged me! There were some really ugly space people too, really weird guys. 

I felt like punching one of them, because I knew it was a dream and wouldn't be real, but I couldn't bring myself to do it, so I just kept calling them names instead. The big dude walking me around decided enough was enough, opened this door and told me to enter, I walked in and woke up 

_I think he did this on purpose because I was insulting all the other DC's? Either way I was gutted, I thought I was this close to getting some cards  :Sad:

----------


## Adam

I was in a car with my brother, the older one (23) and we were racing round this track! At first we were just driving normally on a road and found our way onto this race track somehow, my brother is a crazy driver so knew this was going to be a fun dream!

He was sliding and crashing all over the place, it was so fun, I remember we were laughing all the way through, then I remembered I had forgotten my seatbelt - We struggled but we managed to put them on.

Then after a few minutes of driving the rain started! And all the cars stopped and people got out their cars to stop, because they were not allowed to drive in the rain! I was gutted, but my brother didn't care and he walked off inside. The announcer guy said if three or more people put their hands up we can continue the race, this one guy in front put his had up, I did too as wanted more race action (by this time it was now night) but no one else did  :Sad: 

So I ran down the track in the rain, it felt really cool. Then I realised I had to go meet some friends. The dream gets a little confusing and I cant really remember too much about order and what went on, but I was on this bank, with a couple of friends, and one of them gets a little urm, horny and wants to do things, so me being the great friend I am allow her to 'use' me lol.

When she has had her fun, it now is day time and I need to find my friends to get home.

I walk around the back of this hotel which seems to be right on the race track - I see so many people I know from real life, a lot of them people I would never have expected to be in my dreams, ever! I cant find the people I am looking for but the dream fades anyway...

----------


## Adam

Okay I don't know what is going on with these dreams about this space station, but after that dream above I am back there with my parents, although they are no longer together now so don't know why they were in this dream.

I don't remember too much about this dream, except we were walking around looking for things, what ever it was we never found it, I woke up again shortly after looking around - Was a pretty pointless dream actually as nothing happened. And I didn't find the lucid TV maker thingy either, otherwise I might have become lucid from this one. I didn't even cross my mind to look for it either.

----------


## Adam

*FINALLY!!!* I have completed the lucid task of the month, after 9 months of trying haha! And I thought I was some kind of lucid guru - guess not!

I am going to be doing this again as I was disappointed with how I did it, so will no doubt try again on my next LD trip  ::D: 


So I was in this room on the space station (OMG how many more times am I going to be back here?!?!) and I am sitting on the floor, on this chair in front of me is a girl, she is very pretty, I tried to talk to her as she was really upset, and I wanted to hug her, but she was pushing me away - You can't do that, I thought, then I realised its because I was not lucid yet - _and with that, I became lucid. Don't you just love that transitional feeling of reality within dreams when you go from dreaming to lucid, feels amazing, it reminds me of the matrix, you know what Agent Smith takes over another body, I kind of feel a little like I would expect that to feel when I get lucid from DILD.

Anyway, now she is a bit happier to comply, since I now OWN her and this dream. She smiles, I give her a hug and ask her if she would like to help me find some cards to do the lucid task. She smiles and nods and we stand up. Now in my flat there are a set of cards sitting on top of my DVD player in the lounge and have been for months, so I know how to find them, but we are on this damn space station (AGAIN, for those who have not read my DJ, I had about 5 separate dreams on this damn thing, the DC's are funny though).

So we get to the door, and know when I open it, it will lead to my door in the lounge. We open the door, but it opens out from my flat mates room, never mind I think, close enough.

We walk down the hallway and into the lounge and BINGO - the cards are there, and for the first time in YEARS I get a little too excited and feel the dream fading!!! NOOOOO this is NOT happening to me! I stop walking, try to stabilise but it is not working, damn, I rush to the cards, some are already face up, others are face down, I know I don't have time to sort them, so ask this DC (since she was upset) if she would like to pull out the card for me.

The smile on her face increases, she pulls out a card and turns it over....

Its a Jack of plums cross with King of clubs!!! Yes, I am going to have to photoshop this, because it was weird, but not as exciting as I had hoped it would be. I was a little dissapointed because I wasnted to come here with a good story, but I said she had done well and I let the dream fade.

_So finally did the task, after 3 LDs last night I got closer with each one! It has only taken me 9 months to get here!!! But with my new technique I think I will be able to nail them all now  ::D: 


This is as close as I could get to it lol

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Wow, good job with all the LDs buddy! Funny that you seemed to be complaining about the space station so much and yet it led you to completing the task. And of course it wouldn't be a night full of Adam Dreams without at least one sex dream  :tongue2:  

As for your DJ only being rated 4 stars... I voted 5 stars for you! So cheer up!

----------


## Adam

Wow, I don't know where this dream came from, but its 18:30 and only just remembered this; thanks to the guys in chat  ::D: 

I was in this dirty room, in Mexico - I had this MASSIVE clear bag of drugs, it has god knows what in there, I didn't want them either, although I planned on keeping the weed, so I went to the front of the house, and there was this Mexican dude there, smoking with a rifle in his hands, as I walked up to him I said, "I have all these drugs here, do you want them?" and with that there was a huge flash from over the road, there was a camera pointing into this building to capture drug lords, I thought to myself "Shit, I need to get out of here."

So rather than do that I thought I would call the police and explain my situation, and surely they would be okay about it? So I called the police, and this Mexican guy answered talking all Mexican lol - I said to him I went to get a hair cut and the barber gave me this massive bag of drugs and I couldn't say no because that would be disrespectful and he would have killed me, he told me I was silly for getting my hair cut because this sort of thing happens all the time!

I was thankful that it appeared he was going to let me off.

That's all I remember though.

----------


## Adam

> Wow, good job with all the LDs buddy! Funny that you seemed to be complaining about the space station so much and yet it led you to completing the task. And of course it wouldn't be a night full of Adam Dreams without at least one sex dream  
> 
> As for your DJ only being rated 4 stars... I voted 5 stars for you! So cheer up!



You gotta love the sex dreams lol - Yeah don't know who rated me lower  :Sad:  Everyone get rating me hehe  ::D:

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Lol... Mexican guy talking all Mexican. There's a concept I would have never thought of...  :tongue2:

----------


## Adam

Phone to mes
football
dad and eggs

----------


## Adam

I have left it too late again and dont really remember much about the dreams now so will just post them all in this thread.

*Phone to Mes Tarrant* - Okay I was on the phone to our very own Mes Tarrant, and she was saying that she couldn't talk tonight because she had a tonne of stuff to do and it was going to take her till all night, which would mean past my bedtime. So she said she would call me at 2pm my time.

Weird thing is I am not sure if this was a dream or if it actually happened.... 

*Dad and eggs* - I gave my Dad my duck eggs which I bought from Tesco as I didn't like them. I then said I bought a poacher for the eggs, and he then showed me I already had one, darn it lol


*Stabbed in chest* - Someone, I think it was my sister put a big knife into the centre of my chest, not out of hate, but because she had to for some reason, it was about 6 inches and I felt it go all the way in, hearing it crunch past the bone! It felt weird but didn't hurt. I showed my mum and I had a big scar on my chest - weird thing today at about 12noon I got a pain right where I had been stabbed, and still feel a little uncomfortable in that area...

*Football* - No idea now, don't rememeber. Seem to be having a lot of football dreams though!

----------


## Clairity

> weird thing today at about 12noon I got a pain right where I had been stabbed, and still feel a little uncomfortable in that area...



The mind is a freaky thing.. now if you looked and you REALLY had a trace of a scar on your chest..  ::shock::

----------


## Adam

> The mind is a freaky thing.. now if you looked and you REALLY had a trace of a scar on your chest..



Hmmm don't think I am going to look  ::shock:: 

Weird thing was I didn't remember any of this dream at all, you can even see it was not in my notes Today at 07:41 AM.

It was only when I got this pain I remembered.....

----------


## Adam

Okay tried my wonderful technique again, thanks for the words of confidence Mes, and another LD. So far this has still worked every time I have tried it!!!

Okay I wont explain the process as its all in my other post, but this time I experienced some awesome HI and really felt like I was falling backwards head first at an amazingly great speed. Was weird - I felt a little scared but thought I would go with it, _then it kind of seemed like I rolled out of my bed, but I rolled to the side there there was no room between the bed and the wall - I looked at my bed (it was dark) to see if I was still in there, but I wasn't. I was automatically lucid - Another WILD I guess? The dream faded I tried so hard to keep it there but it went._

Pretty much straight away I was dreaming again, I was outside with a lot of people when _all of a sudden I became lucid for no reason. I looked about and saw this girl, she stood out from all the other DC's. She wasn't particularly pretty of anything, so I took her by the hand and we started walking, I could feel the dream fading, by this point I was getting a little frustrated since the last dream went and faded on me too!!!

I told her I had to let go of her hand because the dream was fading so I could rub my hand together, but I had some gloves on lol. So took them off, rubbed together my hands, it didn't really work, we carried on walking and the dream stabilised.

We saw this row of Royal Mail vans, now one of them had some writing on the frong, and I thought I wrote this down, but it was an FA!!!! I hadn't actually wrote in my DJ I dreamt I had, this happens so much to me now, I think I am going to have to RC when I write in it in future!! I think it had some writing on the front which sail Prism Cat or something - was weird. Anyway we continued walking and I saw some of my friends, so we were talking to them for a bit about random things, then I though there must be more I could do in this lucid.

I looked in the distance and another of my friends was there, he ran up to us and started talking to us, and all this seemed too natural and I lost lucidily._ And then the dream went back to normal. Which I was disappointed about. I had an FA that I wrote the details down in my DJ too!!

Still another Lucid from my technique. If only I could get it to work for other people  :Sad:

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Congrats on the lucid, ol' chap! Sorry, but you make me want to talk like I'm English.  :tongue2:  Hope you're having fun on your train ride! Just sent you an email not too long ago.

----------


## Adam

Hey, yeah I got your email, train was RUBBISH - some girl sat opposite me so I couldn't stretch my legs out, and on a 5 hour journey (train delayed) it was not comfortable, I was hoping to get some sleep.

Anyway here now, will be having an early night if I ever get this work done, so here's hoping for more LDs tonight  ::D:

----------


## Clairity

> _now one of them had some writing on the frong, and I thought I wrote this down, but it was an FA!!!! I hadn't actually wrote in my DJ I dreamt I had, this happens so much to me now, I think I am going to have to RC when I write in it in future!!_ 
> 
> _._And then the dream went back to normal. Which I was disappointed about. I had an FA that I wrote the details down in my DJ too!!



I HATE when that happens!  ::?:  I have lost more details of a dream believing that I have written it all down only to later "wake up" to a blank piece of paper. I've tried to remind myself to do a RC before I start to write.. but it just feels so real I assume that it is.  :tongue2: 





> Still another Lucid from my technique. If only I could get it to work for other people



All techniques have growing pains and people just need to find their own rhythm with it.  :wink2:

----------


## Adam

Oh it is so annoying!!! Waking up knowing you have a dream written down, look in your DJ under the bed and NOTHING!!!!

Yeah I know about the technique, thing is it works all the time for me, so dont know why no one else can get it to work... Meh I will keeo trying, and hopefully get some results soon  ::D:

----------


## The Cusp

You keep your DJ _under_ your bed?  Too many monsters under there.

----------


## Idec Sdawkminn

Only read your most recent one right now. I figure that there are many dream journals on here with many pages in a lot of them and many dreams on each page and many words in a lot of the dreams...so it seems pretty daunting. So, instead, I'll read everyone's latest ones and any they have after that, then ask them which past dreams of their's they would like me to read. So, which dreams are your favorites or ones you want people to read?

Your most recent dream seemed too normal to be lucid, man. I've never had a lucid, but I know I'll make them crazy when I do. However, that might just be my inexperience talking. I'll have to try your technique again. I'm being exposed to all these different types and have an urge to try them all in the same night. I think I have to work on my recall first before I worry about lucid, which seems a shame because I want to lucid. But as it is, my recall really, really sucks compared to most people here. Maybe I'll have to resort to setting my alarm after every REM.

That would be pretty annoying, though, to dream you wrote it down. I've dreamt that I woke up from my alarm and turned it off, only to wake up and find I had slept through it and was late for work.

----------


## Adam

Thanks for reading Idec, if you want the interesting one just skip through to the ones in _Italic and Blue_ these ones are my lucid dreams, and I have mad many an adventure  ::D:

----------


## Adam

Okay I tried my technique last night, became lucid, but failed the advanced task. Because I went to bed a lot earlier than I normally do, my alarm went off earlier, and thus causing me to forget all the details. I also had about 6 random dreams last night, but I dont have time to write them all down as have to leave shortly so will get this one down and another one I had about Burns  :Oops: 

Okay so tried my technique as I fell into the dream rather than being at the beach where I had hoped I would be so I could do the task I ended up at this shop with the attendant asking for money!_ I was lucid right away, because I knew this was a dream, as I had just WILD. The guy wanted money so I turned him into plastic, he couldn't move. The dream started to fade a little to I studied his plastic face, it kind of looked like Howie's avatar befor he made if negative. I touched his face and satisfied he was plastic enough and my dream was stable I decided to have a look about his shop.

I stood on the counter to have a look at the top shelf stuff, but they were just boring books. So I looked away and looked back, and they were the naughty ones hehe 

I then decided I wanted to do the advanced task with Mes Tarrant, well I had planned this, as I know how I wanted to complete the task, so I thought when I turn round to the door I will see her! I looked around but she wasn't there  Okay never mind she might be outside...

So I walked out the shop and it was a really old dusty road, and I saw a puddle on the ground, I was excited I could do the task! As I skipped up to it (don't ask) the water dissapeared!!!!

As I walked away there were these girls all sitting down, all very pretty, almost like they were waiting for me to take them away... But I had more important things to be thinking about then dream sex!! (Meghan will be so proud I though).

Then the weirdest thing then happened, a DV member came up to me, now I cannot remember who it was, she had a couple barrel name, I have a strange feeling it might have been Two Shadows, but that doesn't sit right with the dream, might have been Mes Tarrant after all, but they were trying to distract me again! But I had my task to do so they came with.

I then saw a gap down to the sea  That cant dry up in front of me, then as I began to walk the dream was fading, so I stopped and repeated "This is just a dream, this is just a dream" Just in case it was an FA!

_But no, I actually woke up in my room. I was dissapointed to have finally got that far, but then wake up! Will try for another lucid tonight as sure I can get closer than this!!!

----------


## Adam

Don't have time to type the other so will do it later, but it is worth waiting for  ::D:

----------


## bro

Can't wait...I want to read about naughty Burns... :smiley:

----------


## Adam

Well this is best I can remember it  :Oops: 

So I was at my friends house (J) and he was having a house party, there were loads of my friends there. Some people I didn't know, but it was not his real house, but in the dream it was. Outside there was a massive park area with lots of grass and stuff (this is weird because he lives in the city with me and we don't know what grass is).

I was walking around this party then I saw my ex trying to run up the stairs, she was naked! I was angry at her for some reason, then noticed she was following other naked people!!! They were all like doing stuff upstairs to eachother like some mass orgy or something. I decided I didn't want anything to do with this anyway and let them run off! I was really angry with her/them though!!

I went outside and there were other people there and they were laughing at me and taking the piss out of me because I didn't like the nakedness that was going on and didn't like what they were all doing! Then I noticed my car, okay its not my car in real life, but for the dream it was, I opened the door and the seat slid out sideways for you to sid in and then it slides you into the car, I guess to make it easier getting in and out?

Anyway for some reason I start the engine and the car turns into a boat, and the girls are stull laughing at me, so as a joke I pointed the boat at them and let it go and it circled me ones then went off in the direction of the girls, it hit them all and one girl actually bent her back backwards and I heard the crack and everything, and though to myself "That will teach you hehe" - I will note I am not normally this mean in real life  :tongue2: 

So then of course the police were called in because these girls died. I explained they were anoying me so I set my boat on them, the police said I did the right thing and asked to see my wallet!! I didn't know why, but handed this cop my wallet and he put a picture of him in it  ::?: 

Anyway I decided to go back into the house and at this point it is daylight, and my friend J is there again, this time with a few others, and another of my friends (V) is there in shorts and for some reason poors Vodka down inside his shorts onto his crotch!! Weird I thought, but some of it went onto the floor, so he got a big bucket of ice water and chucked it all over the floor too!!

I decide this party has got out of control, and walk outside and see our very own *Burns* standing at a gate, so I go over and talk to her, and she is quite tall, like taller than me, I would have said about 6ft compared to me. Anyway we start talking, and laughing and joking and she is flirting with me a little  ::D: 

So are getting like touchy feely and then as I turn around to rest on the gate she hugs me from behind and starts to kiss my neck..... and then since I am wearing shorts, my excitement is obvious to the public  :Oops:  and this girl makes a comment, which I hear so decide to lie down on my belly on the ground, and *Burns* comes and lies down next to me, i think she knows why i did too  :Oops: 

The people comment how sweet we look and walk away, and then at that point I woke up.

And I have to say I think this is the first dream I have posted on DV which has made me feel like this >  :Oops: 

Anyway, thats that.

----------


## mark

sweet mate! loving the random attack with the boat ha ha  ::bowdown:: 

Also the police with the pictuer lol dam dreams can be strange at time lol

hmm wonder what burns would say ha ha ha... :Cheeky:  sorry man it had tobe said lol  :smiley:

----------


## Adam

You can see for yourself here mate  ::D: 

http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...d.php?p=526338

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Lol glad to know you think of me when you're having dream sex  :tongue2:  

And when you killed the girl with the boat and she bent backwards and you could hear her bones break and stuff... ewwww totoally thought of my car accident dream where my dad broke the guys' wrist. 

So... you and Dream Burns, huh? Maybe the dream baby at my sleepover was yours!  :tongue2:  TOOOOOTALLY JK.  ::lol::

----------


## Adam

I wasn't *HAVING* dream sex, I turned it down.... And thought about you  :tongue2: 

Yeah getting the girls with the boat was amazing haha!

Urm, yeah, its all Burns fault, propositioning me in chat last night hehe  :tongue2:

----------


## mark

ha ha ha this is funny  :tongue2: 

lol meggy great comment  :smiley:  

dam the people on here have a great sense of humour  :smiley:

----------


## Adam

Not all of them do lol

Meghan loves to have a word in my DJ,  :tongue2:

----------


## meggyfayephotography

not everyone can be as fabulouso as i  :tongue2:

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Oh dear god, I must now compete with a married woman for your affections.  ::D: 

Oh hello by the way. I haven't been in here in a while. *wipes the dust off her chair and plops down*

----------


## Adam

Welcome back Mes, been getting kinda lonely around these parts without your smile  ::D:

----------


## Adam

Okay so had a couple more last night, and about 5 other dreams, didn't write anything down and again because of an early night was up an hour earlier than I usually am when I try my technique so didn't remember when I woke up but some points I remember.
_
I lost all lucid powers! Some guy was in a car and he was trying to scare be or threaten me or something, and I was shouting at him saying "You are in my dream! How dare you try scare me in it" picked up his car and walked away with it showing off to my friends about it!

Another dream was about this girl from work, she didn't want to have LDsex!!!! The first time I have been turned down in a lucid - I must be loosing my touch 

_Other dreams involved friends and football, but really nothing special enough for me to remember or write down. Still nice to have a couple more LDs!

*OMG that reminds me!!!!*
I did have another dream, from an FA form one of my lucids I think where I was teaching a few DV members how to get lucid! I told them when they wake in the night shut their eyes right away and imagine the words lucid dreaming like it was typed on the inside of their eyelids hehe.

If I remember any more I will post - but other than that, I think thats it for a boring night of dreams... Especially as I have this cool task I want to do  ::D:

----------


## Clairity

> Especially as I have this cool task I want to do



Here's wishing you good luck with that!  :wink2:

----------


## mark

::shock::  wow thats strange! I also had a lack of abilities in my dream last night.

Oh by the way your technique is really working out well for me have been having a fair few LD's rescently...thanks man  :smiley:

----------


## Adam

Hey thats great to hear mate, glad it is working for you! Once you find that balance which works well for you in terms of what you need for regular sleep and how long to wait before waking up and then how long to stay awake for it works wonders!!

As for me so far its been 100&#37; success  ::D: 

If there is anymore I can do to help let me know, although sounds like you have this nailed now anyway  ::D: 

And Clairity, I cant wait for the butterflowers to appear  ::D:

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Someone turned you down in a lucid??  ::o:  That person must be crazy.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Bro has 2 posts less than me -- now 3 posts less -- must  ::spam::  a bit. 

Although I must say I find it wonderful that you were turned down to LS sex.  :tongue2:

----------


## Adam

I didn't turn it down. I was turned down lol

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Hey post a dream will ya? I'm getting bored here in my chair thing.

----------


## Adam

I had like 8 dreams remembered when I woke up, but can't remember them now  :tongue2: 

I will be having a lucid dream tonigh so will post it tomorrow - care to join me tonight?  ::D:

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Why Adam, you don't have to ask!!  ::D:   :Hi baby:

----------


## Adam

Ah man this was RUBBISH! But still another lucid dream. It was following a WBTB since someone called me at 6:30am and didn't get off the phone till 8:30am so when I went back to bed I was ready for lucids lol.

Okay so this is the first time I have actually had proper sleep paralysis this year! And I don't mean the "Oh my legs are tingly, it must be SP." It is the proper I am fully awake but cannot move my body SP. So I was trying to shout to my flat mate to get his attention to help me, but I couldn't and I couldn't move, I was panicking then remembered, I could get lucid from this. Now this is freaky!!

For some reason when trying to fight the SP I couldn't move at all - but when I realised what it was _I just rolled myself out of my bed and onto the floor. And that was it, I was lucid. BUT and I blame Mark for this, I remember him saying when he opens his eyes his actual eyes open.

So the room was dark, and I couldn't see well. So when I looked up I could see me 'Astral' vision, I blinked and it went from my Astral vision to my 'Actual' vision. But I was still sleeping!? I was sooooo confused. I was still sleeping but I had control over my vision from my bed and when I had rolled too.

This was too confusing to comprehend and ended up back in bed - and back into SP again? So I knew what was going on, so again I rolled out and didn't look to my bed as didn't want to see myself there. Instead walked to the living room, but no one was there, so then realised about the advanced task, so I started to walk into the kitchen I was something on the floor and tried to move it with my mind. Then as I approached the kitchen to run the tap to get some water for the advanced task this noise woke my up_ - It was my flat mate going to the bathroom!!! 

So anyway a task failed, but a very weird dream.. Would be interested to know if anyone else has experienced similar?

----------


## Adam

After this lucid, or it might have been before I had another dream about *Mes Tarrant*. Might have had something to do with the 2 hour conversation at 6:30am this morning  :tongue2:  But when I got back to sleep I had the above lucid and this AMAZING dream!

It is a little sketchy in places, but this is what went on. I was in this field with someone, might have been my brother and we were standing opposite this guy and he had 2 small buggies and he had told his kids to go play in them on the fields and see how fast they could go. It looked really cool and I wanted to play but they wouldn't let us. So we walked to get a better view.

When we got to the side of where they were, I don't know where my brother went but there was a car and *Meggy* was driving, or just sitting in the drivers seat and *Mes* was standing there next to me. OMG I forgot I was in America visiting her, I guess *Meggy* must have just been driving *Mes* to come see me lol. I had these books and a pillow I was hugging (think this might have had something to do with a conversation the previous day about hugging pillows) and I am really concious about my teeth and was trying to cover them coz *Meggy* wouldn't stop looking at me.

Anyway further on me and *Mes* tried to move to get a better view of these people racing their buggies, and I looked at her and then she must have been on a ledge or something as I rest my head on her shoulder so I could kiss her neck as hugging her - I told her I loved her and we hugged for a while  :Oops: 

Then we went back to her place, and she was running a bath for us. there was something wrong with the holder which holds the toilet roll - and I was trying to fix it but I couldn't. Anyway this bath was nice and big and full of bubbles and just about I was about to get nekked to get in I woke up  :Sad: 

Was a lovely dream though, shame it didn't last.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Omg!!  :boogie:  I love your weird lucid and I LOVE your other dream!! Hugging pillow, awww!!  ::smitten::  Oh and... I forgot to tell you but.. I wasn't standing on a ledge, I'm actually about 6'5, give or take half an inch.

Meggy, how rude of you to stare!  :tongue2:

----------


## mark

> For some reason when trying to fight the SP I couldn't move at all - but when I realised what it was _I just rolled myself out of my bed and onto the floor. And that was it, I was lucid. BUT and I blame Mark for this, I remember him saying when he opens his eyes his actual eyes open.
> _




ha ha  :Cheeky: 

Sorry man lol passed along that little annoying detail of my dream I guess ha ha ha 

It happended to me rescently to when I read loads of people stuggle to fly the next lucid I had I couldnt fly  ::roll::  

nice one on the lucid though  :smiley:

----------


## Clairity

> and I looked at her and then she must have been on a ledge or something as I rest my head on her shoulder so I could kiss her neck as hugging her - I told her I loved her and we hugged for a while



Awwwww!  ::content:: 





> Anyway this bath was nice and big and full of bubbles and just about I was about to get nekked to get in I woke up



Crap .. foiled again!  ::D:

----------


## Adam

hehe Clairity your not supposed to comment on that one lol - I meant my lucid with the double vision from Astral and normal or what everr  :tongue2:  lol

----------


## Clairity

> For some reason when trying to fight the SP I couldn't move at all - but when I realised what it was _I just rolled myself out of my bed and onto the floor. And that was it, I was lucid._



That's how it normally happens for me as well!  :wink2: 





> _So I knew what was going on, so again I rolled out and didn't look to my bed as didn't want to see myself there._



I never look back at my body either.. I'm afraid I'll get pulled back in.  :tongue2: 





> - It was my flat mate going to the bathroom!!!



LOL!! Not a pleasant sound to wake up to but at least you realized what it was!  ::D:

----------


## Clairity

> hehe Clairity your not supposed to comment on that one lol - I meant my lucid with the double vision from Astral and normal or what everr  lol



Well I WAS commenting on it while you were posting that I HADN'T commented on it!   :tongue2:  ..  ::D: 

See above posting!! (silly)

----------


## Adam

No it was the door slamming  :tongue2: 

Isn't it weird though that blinking was switching my vision from where I had rolled too, back to me in the bed! Was so strange and seemed like it was actually my waking vision from the bed. Was so strange! But a good one!

And I was so pleased to actually have the morning SP again, I had not had it since joining this forum - it felt amazing to realise that it was nothing to be scared of, although it did take me a few minutes to realise. But once I took control and said, hey I can become lucid from this, it was exhilarating! Like I had a new found love for lucid dreaming.

Some mornings I feel so blessed for being about to do this, I really wish I could help more people with it!

----------


## Adrenaline Junkie

> Although I must say I find it wonderful that you were turned down to LS sex.



Now, i don't know how to feel about this one, am i misinterpreting this or am i hallucinating, did someone say about having sex with me?  :wink2: 

Adam, your doing well with your lucids recently, its great to see your having more, my lucid dreams seem to be less and less frequent, even after this shift its kicking me in the balls, i look forward to reading more though of yours.

----------


## Adam

Thanks mate, I seem to be able to have a few a week at the moment, and I am sure if I tried could have many more - this technique is pating dividens at the moment for me, lets hope it lasts!  ::D:

----------


## Adrenaline Junkie

Well i am glad its working for you, any tips on finding a personal technique that works for myself? I just can't seem to find anything that works for me and it truly is an annoyance, judging by the lucid dreams you have had it is obvious that you have success with the technique you created for yourself, i just can't seem to find anything that works for me, i wish i could fill up my dream journal a bit more, funny thing is that i have wanted to update it but theres no point because i have remembered nothing at all over the past week or so. I seriously see no point in me trying to lucid dream anymore, its too much effort, when i put in the effort it is overly too much effort. I only seem to come on DV now to help and see whats going on. But like i said, you really are improving with your lucid dreams.

*EDIT* - As a reply to your post below, i realise you have been trying for a long time, so have i, i have been trying since i joined but i just find things so incredibly difficult and when i put in effort i don't achieve anything, it just doesn't seem to work out. I don't think i'll contact Clairity though, i feel like a nuisance, i've asked her many things before, don't want to cause a hassle.

----------


## Adam

But I took time to work out this mate, I have been here since January trying to get something to work for me, so it has taken 9 months to get here. Just ask Clairity we have shared many conversations about lucid dreaming and techniques and she knows my strss and pain for failing. So it too a lot of hard work and dedication for me to be here now having this technique.

----------


## Clairity

> i have been trying since i joined but i just find things so incredibly difficult and when i put in effort i don't achieve anything, it just doesn't seem to work out. I don't think i'll contact Clairity though, i feel like a nuisance, i've asked her many things before, don't want to cause a hassle.



LS, I'm not sure what information/guidance I could give you that I haven't already.. but feel free to contact me anytime (you're no nuisance).  :smiley:

----------


## Adam

Okay so I had about 7/8 really long vivid dreams last night, only have time to type up the lucid though..

Wow how weird was this, okay so I went to bed and set my alarm for 3:50am. I had so much trouble getting to sleep though, and don't think I got to sleep for like 45 minutes after getting to bed. My alarm woke my at 3:50 - Checked DV, toilet break and a sip of my water.

Usually I can get into a lucid dream after about 10 minutes, but last night, OMG an hour later and I was still awake, like really awake - I was getting annoyed with myself for trying to LD on a school night. I think it might be because I have a head ache and a cold coming on, either way I decided to give up, kinda..

As I rolled onto my side I felt no more comfortable, and still awake, then I felt the change, you know when you can tell you are about to go to sleep, so I thought right, I will catch you out on this, and waited a little longer and could feel myself falling asleep more then tried to jump on this and WILD. But what happened next was weird.

I like to call this the _'Chitty Chitty Bang Bang WILD'_ for those who have seen this will know they ride on a bed? Or that might be Wizard of Oz? If someone could correct me that would be great! I felt a shirt in my body, like it jolt forward, I don't know if anyone else gets this, but I usually get feelings of me jolting in my deb, and I was moving forwards and backwards at some force, however when I moved forwards I was making a grunting kind of noise, and was at that confused stage where I didn't know if I was lucid or not at that point so went with it.

Then I felt my bed shift, now normally it is me doing the shifting, and I will like fall head first backwards to something similar sometimes when WILDing. However this was my bed moving, Okay I thought I will roll with this, and made myself move faster, like really fast in this bed, shooting round corners and all sorts, then when it felt ready stopped the bed moving and I was in this other room, it wasn't mine, _I was lucid, I had gotten her by flying my bed?? WTF? Either way, it was an interesting WILD. So I sat up in the bed, did the finger RC (because I love the way it feels lol) My vision was still a little blurry, so steadied myself, everything because clear. I was naked though, which happens a lot - I think it might be because I sleep naked?

So I stood up, my goal was to do the advanced task for October, and had waited till tonight (1st October) to try it, I looked up on the shelf for a mirror, and sure enough there was one there. I tried to look into it, but there was this force pushing me away, not letting me look in the mirror - There was like this EVIL presence around, I could hear like a strange growl type noise and a black mist over the mirror. I think this is because I have always been worried about looking into mirrors in dreams because I have had a lot of nightmares from doing so - However I was dreaming and I knew it and nothing was going to stop me achieving my goal!

So I stood up again (this force had pushed me onto the floor) and moved towards the mirror, it was only small too, about a bit bigger than my head. I looked into it and saw myself looking back. I reached in, my hand went inside the mirror and pulled my head out... I had no body just a floating head of wisdom - or so I thought...

Me "Why ..409p sd  kjsk njs jf "

I couldn't get my words out, I don't know what was wrong, maybe it was because initial conversation in lucids are hard to start? I tried again,

Me "Why do I dream?"
Head "You don't"
Me "WHY DO I DREAM?" Raising my voice as I get a little frustrated at myself/head
Head "You don't"
Me "Okay so if I don't dream, what am I doing now?"
Head "You're not dreaming!"

Damn stupid head of wisdom I thought, I let go and let it fade away. I was gutted!! I really thought I would come back with some smart ass answer!! So anyway I had the rest of my dream to explore, I went into my flat mates room, looked into her mirror, thought about trying again, then though I best write all this down, so woke myself up.

_Damn if I meet my dream head again, I am going to seriously interrogate it till I get some answers I want haha!

Anyway, advanced taslk complete  ::D:  I will try the basic one on my next WILD attempt

 ::bowdown::

----------


## Dr. Dreamsign

Man, that is one stupid head of wisdom. lol  This is a really cool forum.  I recently bought Yuschak's book but haven't tried his technique yet.  You know... you guys really experience the same phenomena that people have when they say it is an obe.  I think all obe's... or at least most are really ld's. Don't you think?

----------


## Adam

Yeah I kind of agree - When I WILD - I always find myself in my room, roll out of my body and become lucid, and I am always in my room. although last night I flew my bed out to another room, but i was still in my flat lol.

Thanks for reading, I have had some weird experiences, but fun none the less!

----------


## Clairity

> _I was lucid, I had gotten her by flying my bed?? WTF?_



LOL! Ride em' cowboy!!  ::D: 





> _I was naked though, which happens a lot - I think it might be because I sleep naked?_



.
 ::shock::  .. ok.. impure thoughts.. erase erase erase.. 





> _So I stood up again (this force had pushed me onto the floor) and moved towards the mirror, it was only small too, about a bit bigger than my head. I looked into it and saw myself looking back. I reached in, my hand went inside the mirror and pulled my head out... I had no body just a floating head of wisdom - or so I thought..._
> 
> _Me "Why ..409p sd kjsk njs jf "_
> 
> _I couldn't get my words out, I don't know what was wrong, maybe it was because initial conversation in lucids are hard to start? I tried again,_
> 
> _Me "Why do I dream?"_
> _Head "You don't"_
> _Me "WHY DO I DREAM?" Raising my voice as I get a little frustrated at myself/head_
> ...



Damn stupid head of wisdom! LMAO!! 

Great dream Adam.. even if your "floating head of wisdom" let you down!

----------


## Adam

Thanks Clairity - I am going to try this one again, but go to a full length mirror this time, just better remember to put some boxers on before I go to bed though  :wink2:

----------


## mark

ha ha firstly the bed trip was great lol that would have freaked me out a little....was the film not bedknobs and broom sticks or something like that? at least thats what it reminds me of  :smiley: 

that head is great! lol smart arse he was  :tongue2:  lol made me laugh though  :smiley:

----------


## Adam

Yeah Oneironaut corrected me, it was Bed knobs and Broomsticks. It was a little weird, but used to the sensation as usually feel my body moving at speeds like this, but last night it was so strong it felt like my whole bed moving!

My stupid ass head was dumb last night, I am going to try again in a few days, when I recover from how damn tired I am!!!

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Haha, what an interesting lucid! You said you did it via WILD? Man... now I want to try WILDing again, and now that I've got a schedule where I can nap before dinner [sort of] and go to bed an hour or two later I'm eager to try. 

You do have one strange wise head though.

Oh, and before I forget, to make you happy I posted a 'math' doodle for your guys' critiquing- http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...403#post538403

----------


## Adam

Yeah was WBTB/WILD - I don't know really a mix of all lol - my technique is in my sig, thats what I do - I guess it is WBTB/WILD.  ::D: 

Will check out your link when I get to Rotherham  ::D:

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Yeah, your WILD techinque was the first one I ever looked at, and it's the one I'm trying to use [that plus some random bits that I've found help me].  ::D:

----------


## Adam

Ah cool - Well if you need a hand or anything give me a shout  ::D:

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Adam!!! Visit my damn DJ you crazy sexy English boy.

----------


## Adam

Easy tiger, calm down..  :tongue2: 

Okay I have been crap with this journal, and don't think I can get any better since I am away all this week - Don't get back till friday, if I can I will update, but not sure how much internet time I will be getting  :Sad:

----------


## Adam

Okay - I have really been abusing my poor old Dream Journal - So from now on I will try keep this up to date, I miss writing down my dreams and miss the interaction with you guys, so hope you can come back and start reading/commenting again.

I think the reason for this is, I have been under a lot of stress and pressure recently, not just with work but other things, and travelling all over the country doesn't help either, so I am going to try keep this one up and running again like I used to.

Anyway enough of the ramblings, another entry for me.

----------


## Adam

Right, last night, I didn't set my alarm as am experimenting with my Bio Clock, anyone else who wants to can, the thread is here: http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=44998 

I was in bed for 12am and woke at 4:40am. So a good sleep time for WBTB. I didn't try to WILD as I needed my sleep - I just woke for the purpose of this experiment.

Last night was back to a good old DILD - not had one of these for a while, I have been too focussed on perfecting my WILD - So was good to get back into the DILD as love the transitional feeling from non lucid to lucid dream.

So anyway, I was in my mate D's flat, we were talking about the good old days, and how we used to go there every night after school and get up to no good lol. Was then talking about the time that T made a hole in the wall so he didn't have to walk around and get to the door of D's bedroom. We laughed and joked for a while.

I then went to the bathroom, but this was not like the bathroom at D's flat, it was long, had a bath at one end, with a table in the middle of it. This is when the dream turned into a nightmare (I love nightmares, when it doesn't involve death). So I looked on this table and there was this man there, kind of reminded me of Freddie Kruger. He was standing on this table, with blood coming down from his head, he looked like one evil dude! I don't know why but I was not scared of him. I think it was because I had become evil too, in a way.

The he started rising up, and the lights were flickering, it was a really dark and scary room, with condensation running down the walls and steam blowing across the room, like you see in the movies. And this guy started rising up, through the ceiling, and more blood was coming from his head, and I don't know if any of you have seen Silent Hill, but that scene at the end where the person on the bed and all the barbed wire is about that sort of sounds and music from that film were evident. I got on the table too, I don't know why, I was on my hands and knees, my face felt funny, then bits of my face started falling off onto the table, I could see the blood dripping from me, and parts of my skin. I touched my face and covered my hands in blood.

As the other guy disappeared from the table I got up, and at this point it only just occurred to me that this is slightly weird, _I realised then this must me a dream.. So as I walked over to the bath, there was a mirror there. And like a stupid boy that I am I thought I should look in this mirror and maybe try the lucid task, having remembered that my face had just fallen off. 

So I climbed into this bath, and the mirror was kind of in the corner of it, I looked into the mirror and it was not as bad as I thought, my eyes were dark around the edges and my face red and bloodshot - I thought this is not to bad, thought about grabbing my head again, but my eyes flickered red. Hmmmm this is not right, looked into the mirror again, and when i thought about getting my head again, they flickered red again - bad sign I thought so left it there.

I got out the bath and decided I was bored of being this 'Night of the living dead' creature and wanted a normal lucid dream - so the lights came on and I was fine again. I stood at the door and thought to myself when I open the door Mes Tarrant will be there. I opened it and she wasn't. I walked out and my eildest brother and sister were standing there. I asked them:

"What are you doing in my lucid dream?"

They just looked at me and didn't answer, great I thought, a lucid dream and you give me dumb bro and sis to talk to. Then the intercom went off in the flat, so I went to answer it.

Adam: "Hello?"
Intercom: "Hello Adam, how are you?"
Adam: "Okay thanks" I look at my brother and sister with a smile, which means, look how cool this is, "So, what's it like to not have any shoes?" I try to force the person on the other end to loose their shoes.

I am just showing off at the point, but as I saw that, the girl that was on the other end of the intercom had somehow got into the flat and was walking up there stares, I quickly tried to shut the door but for some reason the intercom was now on the outside of the flat and the phone wire got caught in the door and she got in.

Fine, never mind. We were sitting down at the table just talking and this is when I had a FA.

_We were having random chats about things I don't remember now, then for some reason I wrote on some paper, "Lucid", I am still dreaming!!!
_
Ah hah! Take that FA you didn't trick me that time. But for some stupid reason I decided to talk some more at which point the dream wen't back to a normal dream,_ and then I woke up for real and wrote this down.

Pretty good lucid, but pretty boring too. I should have done a lot more but really didn't feel motivated to do any more than that, which kind of reflects my real life mood at the minute. So was not to bothered, there is always tonight. Although out for leaving drinks with work so don't know how much I will be dreaming, I really don't want to be drinking too much - I might fake a head ache lol.

 :boogie:

----------


## Adam

There were other dreams last night too but only remember fragments of them:

*Toilet dream:*
I should have become lucid from this as I always seem to go to the toilet in dreams, anyway, I was in this huge hall where there were tables out where people had just eaten, but there were also urinals like down the way, but in the hall and exposed to the area people were eating. I needed the toilet and others were just going on the tables, so I thought about it too, then decided I should really go to the proper toilet.

*American Football:*
I am sure this other guy was famous, but cannot remember. I was playing American football, and I was getting some good tackles in and loving it. I used to play Rugby when I was younger, only stopped because I stopped growing lol. Anyway, I think this one might have been linked to the above dream some how, it feels like it was.

*Head in fridges:*
I think this one stems from the Advanced Lucid Task, I saw a fridge with clear glass doors, and it was full of just heads, I didn't think too much about it, and didn't know why but there was this one head which seemed to be alive, I felt I should do something, but decided to just leave it there.

----------


## Clairity

> my face felt funny, then bits of my face started falling off onto the table, I could see the blood dripping from me, and parts of my skin. I touched my face and covered my hands in blood.
> 
> As the other guy disappeared from the table I got up, and at this point it only just occurred to me that this is slightly weird, _I realised then this must me a dream.. So as I walked over to the bath, there was a mirror there. And like a stupid boy that I am I thought I should look in this mirror and maybe try the lucid task, having remembered that my face had just fallen off._ 
> 
> _So I climbed into this bath, and the mirror was kind of in the corner of it, I looked into the mirror and it was not as bad as I thought, my eyes were dark around the edges and my face red and bloodshot - I thought this is not to bad, thought about grabbing my head again, but my eyes flickered red. Hmmmm this is not right, looked into the mirror again, and when i thought about getting my head again, they flickered red again - bad sign I thought so left it there._



LOL.. you were so calm about the whole "face falling off" thing.. like it happens all the time!  ::D: 





> *Toilet dream:*
> I should have become lucid from this as I always seem to go to the toilet in dreams, anyway, I was in this huge hall where there were tables out where people had just eaten, but there were also urinals like down the way, but in the hall and exposed to the area people were eating. I needed the toilet and others were just going on the tables, so I thought about it too, then decided I should really go to the proper toilet..



I just wrote about a toilet dream in my DJ!

Nothing ever seems to work right when it comes to toilets for me.  :tongue2:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> *Head in fridges:*
> I think this one stems from the Advanced Lucid Task, I saw a fridge with clear glass doors, and it was full of just heads, I didn't think too much about it, and didn't know why but there was this one head which seemed to be alive, I felt I should do something, but decided to just leave it there.



Hahaha. That's kinds crazy. 

And nice job on the (albeit rather uneventful) lucid, and becoming lucid again, so fast, after having the FA.  ::goodjob2::

----------


## mark

> _
> Ah hah! Take that FA you didn't trick me that time. But for some stupid reason I decided to talk some more at which point the dream wen't back to a normal dream,_ and then I woke up for real and wrote this down.



 ::bowdown::  lol nice one mate! 

cool lucid, I know you said you didnt get alot done but still the night of the living dead face is fairly cool...if not slightly freaky  :tongue2: 


Yeah im with Onei to the heads in the fridge waht a mad dream  ::shock::  lol

----------


## Adam

At the time it seemed all too real for me, like youoften see heads in the fridge!

It was good to DILD again though as usually have had to WILD to become lucid, feel like I have lost some of my natural ability, but yeah was nice, trying to sleep alot now so if another unplanned WBTB tonight happens itwould be nice  ::D:

----------


## Adam

Okay I had a whole bunch of dreams last night but then only ones I really remember are all about work - And pretty normal and boring so not even going to type them up.

----------


## Adam

Okay so I have *NO* recall at all from last night, which is not surprising with the lack of sleep I have had recently and stuff on my mind!  :Sad:

----------


## mark

ha sweet! just read your post..yours was first by a day...maybe it inspired my little encounter with Krugar, frankly your encounter was much better then mine  :tongue2:

----------


## Adam

ha-ha. I love to have scary dreams, but sadly they do not happen too much any more  :Sad: 

Okay this is a weird dream. I don't know if I was lucid, or if I was dreaming I was lucid. But I work up (IRL) and remembered I had a dream where I was using the toilet, and became lucid (as you do). It was clearly a DILD. But that was it, I realised it was a dream then it started to fade, and I tried to keep it there, to stop it from fading which I managed to do, but I don't remember any more from it.

I don't know if this was because I was too tired, and in too deep REM sleep to remember much of the dream, but all I know is I was lucid last night, but what happened I don't really remember  :Sad:

----------


## Clairity

> Okay this is a weird dream. I don't know if I was lucid, or if I was dreaming I was lucid. But I work up (IRL) and remembered I had a dream where I was using the toilet, and became lucid (as you do). It was clearly a DILD. But that was it, I realised it was a dream then it started to fade, and I tried to keep it there, to stop it from fading which I managed to do, but I don't remember any more from it.



A lucid where all you remember is using the toilet.. I think it would be safe to let this dream memory fade.  :tongue2:  ..  ::D:

----------


## Adam

Yeah you could be right.

I had another couple last night, I don't remember much except I remember fighting with SP and trying to shift into a dream from WILD except I was already dreaming, so I was dreaming to get lucid if that makes sense. If only I did an RC at the time I was trying to LD it would have been successful.

Oh and I had a ghost hug me last night, nice... He slept on my pillow and hugged my neck.. Best call my mum.

----------


## Clairity

> Oh and I had a ghost hug me last night, nice... He slept on my pillow and hugged my neck.. Best call my mum.



You're kidding right?  ::shock::

----------


## Adam

I wish...

Wasn't all night, just part of it, and weird things are happening now, like my clock making a loud noise, wonder what else will happen. It was not scary though, quite the opposite.

----------


## Adam

Another Lucid last night, seem to be coming a regular thing. I think it might be because I started to read LaBerge's book, although not practising any of the skills or technique he mentioned perhaps lucid dreaming is a little more imprinted on my mind? I don't know.

Anyway, these details are a little sketchy to say the least, it was one of those dreams where you carry on after thinking you will remember details when you wake up, and then I made the mistake of getting up before recalling the dream fully in my mind, but here goes.

I was walking down this road, I think I must have been on my way home from a night out or something, because I was dressed up all fancy like I do when I go out. I was trying to walk straight too, but had trouble staying on my feet, I was falling into the fences as I was walking. I looked ahead and say these three girls, they were in what looked to be their school uniforms.

I figured I must be on my way home from a night out, although I don't remember the night itself. As I walked around the corner I was walking onto the road where I lived when I was about 16. For some reason I failed to RC because I would never be there normally, it was 10 years ago I lived there. 

I continued to walk along this street, I see a few houses that I remembered, and for some reason, walked into on of them, I think I was following someone. As I walked into the house, I could see people in rooms, I walked upstairs and saw a woman sitting on a bed, I thought at first she was naked, I saw a baby toy on the step, so picked it up and passed it to her, as a way of justifying why I was in her house. Then for some reason the scene shifted into my bedroom, my old bedroom when I lived with my Mum some 5 years ago. But in my room had a door which opened into this other persons bedroom that I was in earlier. I opened the door and my Mum was in there, in this other woman's bedroom, with a baby. She was saying that this lady was complaining the rooms were too big. Which was strange because they were small, well my bedroom was small, as was this ladies.

_Then the details of how I become lucid are weird, I don't fully recall but a man showed up, he was wearing a long light brown jacket. He then offered me some money! "Ah the Task of the Month", I exclaimed. I guess I must have thought for some dumb ass reason it was a task to get some money from someone?

He gave me a £59 note, and said this should help me with my task. I asked how I use it, and he said I had to make the difference, or to make it odd, and that to make it work, I had to find the rest? I was so confused, but amazed at my logic. So I took the money and went on my mission to 'make it work' I went next door, back to the original house, as it should be next door since the rooms are joined, although in completely different places IRL.

I see this girl again, that I saw earlier and I tell her I have to complete the task, I have the money, and what to do next? So we walk into her kitchen and I put down the £53 note (It changed from £59 to £53 in my dream(I think)). She then pulls out a £49 note and asks me if this is odd enough, well year it is. I remind her she has to use coins though, to which she replied "Oh yeah" like she knew about my task all along.

So she got some coins out of her purse and handed me some random ones, "There this should do it" I got excited, I though how great a task this had been to get random money from people, and was thinking how awesome it is going to be to tell people. And for some reason, my level off lucidity was fantastic. I stopped to think, just how AMAZING it is, like everything was so vivid and real, right up to the cup stains on the side where we are playing with the money. I don't know how I am doing it, but like the other two lucid dreams this week, they have been so incredibly vivid and real.

So then I think to myself I must wake up to remember this, or I will forget what we have spoken about, and this is usually the best thing to talk about when you get up, the talking in dreams. SO I think of a way to wake up, but I cant. This dream is too real. So I follow this girl about the house, looking at various things, and I think I must have bored myself to wake, because the next thing I know I am awake in my bed.

_I woke up, then remembered this was not a task and was a little disappointed, then annoyed because I had got up, before recalling the whole dream in my head!!! So I forgot a lot of the details which is a pain!

I am having a lot of DILDs recently, I don't know why. I am not doing anything differently, although I am not complaining. Just glad this one was not as boring as the others.

I think another reason for this dream was, I have been thinking I need to get some lucid tasks so I don't waste these dreams any more. Maybe that is why I saw getting the money as  task?

Anyway, I need some interesting things to do in my Lucid dreams, so will be thinking of a task list to cross off, any help?

 ::D:

----------


## Adam

I slept right through lsat night! I don't remember many dreams from last night, although I can remember this one part where I was sitting of a sofa with some friends, and there were chairs around this glass table, and we were doing drugs, it looked like cocain but we called is something else, like dream dust or something. I remember I had some folded paper which it was in, and then I tried to scoop it up from the table and put it back in the paper, but was having difficulty.

Thats about all I remember. Now I am back to normallity with work, starting my new job and my travelling should finally be over with (I get to send other people now  ::D: ). I am going to make more effort recording my dreams  ::D:

----------


## Adam

Damn my recall is shocking! I need to get lighter sleep - this dream just came to me now whilst reading Clairitys dream journal!!!!

I remember I had another LD last night!! _I don't remember the full details, as per the other lucids I have been having recently. I remember I was walking through a park, and remembered I was bad at flying, so after watching Heroes and the way they fly in that, I pictured myself doing the same, I remember i shot up list amazingly fast right up through the clouds and into space, then shot back down to earth, I really cant remember much else to the dream. I really need to try MILD or something to wake myself up after these dreams as having a tonne of LDs at the moment, but not remembering them all_

----------


## Clairity

> this dream just came to me now whilst reading Clairitys dream journal!!!!



 :boogie: 





> _having a tonne of LDs at the moment, but not remembering them all_





Well that just .. sucks!  :tongue2:

----------


## mark

haha that money ream was a little mad...£59 note sweet!

Ah man you got into space!!! I have been trying to do that for ages lol, it seems people I have spoken to find it difficult. Its great that you did it, can you remember what it was like at all?

----------


## Adam

It was just black, nothingness  :Sad: 

Mark do you watch Heroes? I have ALWAYS had trouble flying, but after watching how Petrelli does it I copy him, and found it really easy!  ::D:

----------


## Adam

*The Dream:*

I was on this weird bike, trying to get to a place called Lands End. My brother was also with me, he was on his own bike though. As we were cycling over the brow of this hill, I looked at the handle bars of my bike and noticed I had an automatic switch. Which when I used meant I didn't have to do the gears. But for some reason it put the bike into high gears and it as really hard to peddle. I also noticed some form of satellite navigation, although it was hard to read what was going on.

We got to the bottom of this hill and decided to pull over, we went into this little ground which was slightly secluded, there were a couple of women there and their child. He was painting on the wall. I remember the women talking about Brighton beach, saying how the waves were so loud! On the ground it was a little sticky, and I noticed there were a lot of ants running about, I hate little ants and stuff like this, so when they started to climb up my leg was panicking and frantically trying to get them off me! Eventually I did and we decided to try head home as we had been out for too long.

As we set off home, we stopped at this service station, when inside I decided I needed to go to the toilet, as I had walked in, for some reason I didn't go to the toilet but was about to walk out when over the speakers there was an announcement about people having sex in the toilets, almost to say its okay and that you can do it if you want...

As I walked out of the toilet my friend _S_ was walking into them and grabbed me by the arm.. I thought to myself, _"Hey this is only a dream so just go with it."_ I cannot believe I didn't become fully lucid here, although I only thought this when I woke up in the morning! So as she took me into this toilet cubicle, suddenly it got really busy, like everyone was just going there to have sex. The toilets were not like toilets though, they were really nice and marble everywhere and smelled good. The walls of the cubicle were really low and I saw this other girl making her way to our cubicle. I opened the door and let her in, we were all fully dressed at this point and hadnt actually got down to anything.

Then as we were about to try something, this other girl barged her way in, _"Don't let her in, she is too drunk!"_ on of the girls said, so we tried to get her out. Eventually we got her out but the other girls left too, so as I walked down the corridor to get out of the service station I saw *Mes Tarrant* standing waiting for me. Confused how she is in England (although not getting lucid from it :Sad: ) I take her by the hand and we start to walk around.

We went into this room where there was a presentation going on, there was some man discussing this UFO he had made. So we got into this bed (???) at the front of the presentation and lay down, *Mes* burried her head into my shoulder and we were watching this presentation. They guy began explaining that this UFO he made could make all the movements of our typical UFO and all controlled like a radio controlled car. It looked like the shape of a UFC ring, and even had the walls like the cage. It was really small though and made of a type of cheese. Strange..

Me and *Mes* were talking on the bed, I remember saying to her it is a shame we cannot stay like this forever, and she says she is sorry. Then the guy presenting notices we are just snuggled up and talking when he says out loud to the group _"Adam is clearly not interested he is too turned on!"_ Agghhhh I felt so embarrassed. I couldn't believe he said this in front of the group of people, we were only snuggled up. I tried to get some self respect back by shouting out that I was actually really interested in the presentation and really do like watching things about UFO and things.

I don't think anyone believed me, and the dream faded away...

*Thoughts:*

Was a very long vivid dream, in which I knew it was a dream at one point. I can't believe I just went with it and didn't try to take control!

----------


## The Cusp

> I tried to get some self respect back by shouting out that I was actually really interested in the presentation and really do like watching things about UFO and things.
> 
> I don't think anyone believed me



Lol, I don't believe you either.

----------


## mark

ha ha that dream was mint lol what the teacher/lecturer person said was well funny. That UFO stuff reminds me of that TV show when they made a inflatabe UFO and tricked the world into believing it was real lol

Oh yeah man I watch heroes its great! I like the way they fly in that show it seems a little more believable then flapping arms or something lol.

----------


## Adam

Yeah honest, I was being good  ::D: 

Mark, you should try flying like they do in Heroes, if you think of how fast he travels you can reach space so much quicker and easier!!!

----------


## mark

> Yeah honest, I was being good 
> 
> Mark, you should try flying like they do in Heroes, if you think of how fast he travels you can reach space so much quicker and easier!!!



he he being good yeah sure  :tongue2:  lol

im more for the neo style of flying  :Cool:

----------


## Adam

Okay so last night I had a bit to drink, but had the most vivid lucid dream I have had for a while. Here goes...

I don't know if this is becoming a dream sign of mine, or if I just have this sense of déjà vu when I wake up, but I was in this house, where I used to live in Lewes. It was my friend Dan's house, but he didn't live there at the time. As I was walking up stairs to this house there were these two old ladies who had robed it, although all they had on them was some money. So I went into the house and I don't know how I managed it but I got the money off them without them knowing. The as I was upstairs in the house, I was a man sitting on the floor, who was hiding a shotgun. It was very clear he was also after the old ladies to get the money off them. I knew then I didn't want to be in this house, and I should try get out!

As I walked down stairs I could sense the guy with the shotgun suspected something, so I opened the door quietly, and tried to close it so he wouldn't notice, the door made a little noise as I closed it, so I ran across the green which was between our houses back then. I then go onto my street (link here) and start to walk along, it's late at night and people are out in the street, _at this point I become lucid, because this is my street from when I was like 17 years old, and I know I would never be walking there. So I decided to complete one of my own personal tasks, and the only one I could think of was the one asking when I would die. A little morbid but I thought I would ask anyway. So I find a girl, and ask her, "Hey, when am I going to die?" she looks at me, a little perturbed, and replies "soon." I was a little shocked, so said "okay how soon?" To which she responds "In 20 years!" So I asked her why I die and she says "Because you watch too many movies!"

Okay - satisfied I had completed that task I suddenly worry that this guy with the shot gun might come get me again, I don't know why I was worried, maybe I was not 100% lucid, so I though I would just wake myself up. And what better way to do it? LUCID SEX 

So as I looked about I saw a group of guys with this one girl, she was this girl I was seeing when I was like 17 or something. I think it was because I was talking to TJoe about her earlier in the day! Anyway, to cut out some of the explicit details, It was actually great! I mean usually as most people know LD sex is over quickly because you wake up, but this was awesome, like nothing was waking me up, it felt so real and was just never ending!!! Well eventually it was ending because when I got to that 'point' it did wake up to an orgasm, BUT it was an FA!!!

_So I was in bed, and the girl was still there (this is the FA BTW) and someone came in the house, and shouted that "xxxx does want to go to dinner, can we hurry up and get ready"

So I rushed out of bed and went to the bathroom to 'clean' up.

Then I ACTUALLY woke up, annoyed that this FA got the better of me this time, but still was an awesome dream, and another lucid, and a task completed  ::D:

----------


## Adam

Okay, I don't know if anyone has heard the new song from Dizzy Rascal, but it was playing through the speakers when I had this dream.

I usually just put on MTV to go to sleep too or something, and I have my 5.1 stereo system set up around my bed, so when I watch scary movies in bed, I get the full surround sound from there  ::D: 

Anyway, this song was playing and it influenced my dream, I was in this huge field, there were a lot of people there, I think it was some dance festival or something, and we were all there dancing, then this song came on and I ran to get my friend Jean Claude, because I thought this is the sort of song he would like, so grabbed him to come dance with us!

So we danced away to this song, having a laugh and a dance, then when the song finished, as did the dream....

----------


## Adam

Another dream with *Mes Tarrant*. Won't go into too much detail, but we were sitting in my living room, with some friends and this guy kept calling her, I thinl he might have been her ex boyfriend or something, his name was Joe - and he was making her very unhappy, and kept upsetting her on the phone, but she didn't want to talk about it.

Then this other guy called Steve called - trying to make it all better for her, but all he was doing was upsetting her some more. So I went over and took her by the hand and we went to my room, and we just stared at each other, hugging lots, it was so nice and comforting, and kissing (OMG). It felt amazing and so real, so soft, and so natural.

Anyway there was no sekky time in this dream, just seemed to hug and kiss all the time, which was really nice! and she was sitting on this ledge by the window looking out the window onto a field, the dream had seemed to move forward in time or something because we were now in a little house, in this field, like a small cottage or something! She was talking about how nice and quiet and perfect it all was, so I went over and hugged some more, then her phone rang again, it was Joe! He was upsetting her again and then *Mes* said she had to go back home now....

I don't remember much after that but I woke up again,  :Sad:

----------


## mark

that lucid was mint man! I like the question about death..although I  can imagin freaking out at the answer soon!  ::shock::  lol lucid sex  :tongue2:  its the way forward I swear ha ha ha

you have alot of dreams about mes lol you's must be fairly close...although thats just an assumption because I only really dream about people who have some kind of meaning to me.

----------


## Adam

Yeah I have a list of lucid goals, in my sig, and one was to ask this question just to see what the answer would be! Lucid sex, well this was pretty darn real  :tongue2: 

Yeah kinda.. I am the same though, I only really dream about people who mean something to me, but then other times it will be people I am angry with or who are on my mind for what ever reason.

----------


## Adam

Only a short dream, I think it came this morning, but I was sitting in my mum's loving room, and I was there with a couple of people from work and some old school friends and they were ll talking about cannabis and where they get it from and stuff.

Then this guy I work with asked my friend where hey gets his stuff from, then pulls out this clear bag, which has smaller clear bags inside it wrapping up cannabis, but it is yellow!!

_"Here you should try some of this far eastern stuff!"_

This drug was offered around, apparently you just eat it and the effects are instant, and these people in my mum's house were a mess, they couldn't talk, and when they did it didn't really make much sense, was really funny, I however didn't take any!

*Other dream fragments:*

*1:* I was trying to get this place, by train. But all the trains I was trying to get didn't stop where I was, which was in a field so not surprised it didn't stop!!

*2:* Was in this field and someone was showing us these bikes they built, they were pretty cool actually, then I decided I wanted to leave, so I was driving home, but ealised I was driving on a small tiny car, and was on the roof because I couldnt fit in. Then by the time I had stopped to see my friend it had turned into just a seat.. Strange...

*3:* I had a gun and for some reason was trying to shoot people outside my house.

*4:* I was on a boat dock, there there were people there. Not sure the reason they were there, I had my camera and was taking some pictures of people and the scenery, then I turned around and there was a woman with a gun, she said _"Sorry it has to end now!"_ and pulled the trigger on me  :Sad:

----------


## mylucidworld

> Another dream with *Mes Tarrant*. Won't go into too much detail, but we were sitting in my living room, with some friends and this guy kept calling her, I thinl he might have been her ex boyfriend or something, his name was Joe - and he was making her very unhappy, and kept upsetting her on the phone, but she didn't want to talk about it.
> 
> Then this other guy called Steve called - trying to make it all better for her, but all he was doing was upsetting her some more. So I went over and took her by the hand and we went to my room, and we just stared at each other, hugging lots, it was so nice and comforting, and kissing (OMG). It felt amazing and so real, so soft, and so natural.
> 
> Anyway there was no sekky time in this dream, just seemed to hug and kiss all the time, which was really nice! and she was sitting on this ledge by the window looking out the window onto a field, the dream had seemed to move forward in time or something because we were now in a little house, in this field, like a small cottage or something! She was talking about how nice and quiet and perfect it all was, so I went over and hugged some more, then her phone rang again, it was Joe! He was upsetting her again and then *Mes* said she had to go back home now....
> 
> I don't remember much after that but I woke up again,



So you are saying you were kissing Mes tarrant.

----------


## Adam

Urm, yes... Why?

----------


## Jamal

Hey I had a lot of fun reading your DJ and I am going to continue to.

Sincerely, Jamal

----------


## Adam

Hey thanks, Jamal  :smiley: 

I had a lot of fun having the dreams  ::D:

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Dork. Lol.

Oooh, the dream where some lady pulled a gun on you at the boat dock made me sad  :Sad:  I'm glad it was just a dream!

----------


## Adam

She actually shot me in the head too  :Sad:

----------


## mylucidworld

> Urm, yes... Why?



I thought i might have misunderstood the dream. The way the dream sounded was as if you were close to her which you could be for all i know.

I could have phrased that better.  :Oops:

----------


## Clairity

> _I decided to complete one of my own personal tasks, and the only one I could think of was the one asking when I would die. A little morbid but I thought I would ask anyway. So I find a girl, and ask her, "Hey, when am I going to die?" she looks at me, a little perturbed, and replies "soon." I was a little shocked, so said "okay how soon?" To which she responds "In 20 years!" So I asked her why I die and she says "Because you watch too many movies!"_
> 
> _Okay - satisfied I had completed that task I suddenly worry that this guy with the shot gun might come get me again, I don't know why I was worried, maybe I was not 100% lucid, so I though I would just wake myself up. And what better way to do it? LUCID SEX_ 
> 
> _So as I looked about I saw a group of guys with this one girl, she was this girl I was seeing when I was like 17 or something. I think it was because I was talking to TJoe about her earlier in the day! Anyway, to cut out some of the explicit details, It was actually great! I mean usually as most people know LD sex is over quickly because you wake up, but this was awesome, like nothing was waking me up, it felt so real and was just never ending!!! Well eventually it was ending because when I got to that 'point' it did wake up to an orgasm, BUT it was an FA!!!_



I'm impressed that you would ask a question like "when am I going to die?" Yeah I know it's just a "dream" and they're just "DCs" but I still would be a little afraid to here the answer. And I definately would have wet my astral "pants" when she said, "soon."

Congrats on your astral orgasm!! They are pretty great aren't they!  :wink2: 





> She actually shot me in the head too



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!  ::morecrying::

----------


## Adam

> I thought i might have misunderstood the dream. The way the dream sounded was as if you *were* close to her which you could be for all i know.
> 
> I could have phrased that better.



Nope, you're pretty much correct there.





> I'm impressed that you would ask a question like "when am I going to die?" Yeah I know it's just a "dream" and they're just "DCs" but I still would be a little afraid to here the answer. And I definately would have wet my astral "pants" when she said, "soon."
> 
> Congrats on your astral orgasm!! They are pretty great aren't they! 
> 
> 
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!



Yeah it was an interesting outcome. I was talking to my Friend Emy last night about lucid dreaming and stuff, and she has written a number down between 0-100 and I told her I will try to get it in a lucid dream by meeting her and asking her to tell me what it is lol - another of my lucid goals. I found I was getting bored, okay not bored but not having any goals to aim for with lucid dreaming, so now have plenty to keep me going  :smiley:

----------


## Adam

Don't you hate it when you FA and write down dreams, then wake up and realise you didn't actually write them down?? GRRRR - Anyway I only remember being with Amy last night, we were in her flat, chatting on her sofa as we do, and she was being funny with me, like hinting at stuff, was confusing, and then my current flat mate came in and joined us...

Don't remember a great deal else, although there were a few dreams!!  :Sad:

----------


## Clairity

> Don't you hate it when you FA and write down dreams, then wake up and realise you didn't actually write them down?? GRRRR -



Yep.. there's nothing worse!!  :Sad:

----------


## meggyfayephotography

I think I've only had an FA once where I wrote down my dream in it... which is funny because I don't write down my dreams on paper at all anymore...

----------


## Adam

Funny you should say that, I had another 2 last night, strung along 3 lucids doing so - will hop, skip and jump in the shower then tell ya'll all about it!

----------


## Adam

Oh my days! I am getting good at this lucid dreaming thing!! Last night was awesome! So vivid, so much control, and beating that damn FA twice too, it was amazing!!!

*So the dream:*

I was in America, riding on a motorbike, I was on my way to see *Mes Tarrant* (get out of my dreams would you woman  :tongue2: ). and I saw a red car, and *Meghan (Meggyfayephotography)* was in there, she was following me, so I slowed right down so she would have to pass me. As I was looking over my shoulder I almost hit the lorry in front of me. *Meghan* slowly caught me up and went past, but this bit of the road which went to *Mes'* house was to the left, but *Meghan* made me go to the right to follow her. So as I went to the right and around this corner I was not following *Meghan*, I looked though the back window, (noticing she is driving from the left seat like ya'll do over there) still riding my motorbike and say on the rear view mirror she had this medallion hanging on it, which said *Mes Tarrant*. I was confused as to why she would have this, "She must be obsessed with *Mes* or something" I though, maybe I should tell her lol.

So we get to this restaurant and *Meghan* goes one way, but I get stuck in this other section, *Meghan* drives past, parks up and goes inside. It is now dark, so I decided I would go find my way to see *Mes*, since this is the reason I am in America, it was dark now too, so I walked up these stares, and get to an old abandoned railway line, it looks blocked, I am gutted  :Sad: 

So as I start to walk back to the restaurant, _I become lucid, lately it seems I just get lucid, for no reason, which is pretty cool. So I walked back in the direction of the restaurant. I have a personal task of finding Emy's number, she picked one between 0-100 and I said I would get it in my next lucid dream, annoyingly I thought of the number as I picked up this flyer! I was gutted because I wanted to have the number there, not think of it first. It was the number 35. (I will let you know what she has).

I feel the dream fade as I walk to the restaurant, so pick a flower and smell it, it smells nice, the dream suddenly increases in clarity, and I blow the flower into this guys dinner, who is sitting outside. For some reason I didn't care either, I was a baddass! Normally I am go kind and considerate of my DC's. So I entered the restaurant and see Meghan sitting there with her friends, She has this look on her face, its kink of smug, like she has played a trick on me or something, she is sitting in the corner and waves me over. Then she seems all happy and back to her usual self, her friend says something to be, quite insulting, I think it has something to do with my English accent, I start to walk off, and she shouts something again, but then Meghan shouts me back to come over. As I get there, this girl sitting on the sofa is topless! Well she has like a cardigan on but was exposing her fun bags.

Damn she annoyed me, because she started doing things to me in front of other people, I wont go into too much detail but I remember thinking "what a waste of a lucid" but I let her carry on?? Someone please tell me why we let ourselves do this?

So anyway, a lot of things go on here, including this girls dad coming up to me, mid session to congratulate me on 'doing' his daughter, for want of a better term...

So anyway, this and that happens,_ then I wake up, although I think, I am writing in my DJ and looking through it, I see my step dad has written on every page laughing at me writing my dreams down, every page it done, stickers are in there and everything, this is a lot of effort for someone to go through just to take the piss._ I must still be dreaming!! I do the finger RC, and sure enough I am, ha-ha take that subconscious!

So I am up in my old bedroom at my mums, I am on the 4th floor, and rather than walking down stares I decide to fly out the window, I cannot be bothered to open it so float through the window and get to the top of the roof. I look down, its very high up, but I can fly and this is a dream. I jumped off the roof, with a view to sweep back up and amaze everyone wathing below, as I scream with excitement whilst falling, I then just float back up, rather pathetically... Rubbish! That is not going to impress anyone! So I get to the roof of the house opposite and think about how Nathan Patrelli flys and decide to try that, but cant take off. So I float around a bit and the dream fades.

_I am back in bed, it feels so real, so awake, I think I might have actually been awake here IRL but never moved, I pictured me writing my DJ and sure enough, it seemed real _but done the RC and was lucid again! YES!

I was back in my old bedroom at my mum's though. Dissapointed by my last efforts to fly out the window I walk downstares, but as it is at night, there is no light, I try to turn one on, but damnit why do those switches NEVER work!!!

I walk down to the living room on the 1st floor, and the light is on, I want to go back outside, I close the living room door because I want to walk through it, again something I have never done before!!

I put my arm through it, and get stuck at my head! So pull out, my Mum opens the door and enters, asks me what I am doing, I told her I am just walking through her door, and tell her to watch. This time I succeed. I put my arm through, getting my whole body through and get out the other side, I was so happy with myself, then opened the front door and walked out lol.

I walked across to the shop, my alarm goes off to wake me up, but because my alarm is in my phone, and my phone is in my pocket, I turn it on snooze (in the dream) thinking it would actually snooze my alarm IRL. I think my subconscious is pulling out all the stops to try stop me lucid dreaming for some reason, was a real test! Anyway there was this girl there, she started to take advantage of me, but this time I said no lol - I was strong! But then this other girl comes in who I know, and she said "Are you having one of those Lucid dreams L was telling me about?" I ask her how she knew? She said that L had told her I lucid dream, and she must have interrupted me. So I tell her if I am, she better remember and tell me in the morning..

Then she decides since it is a dream that she would have her way with me too, along with these other girls, there was about 7 of them, and sure enough I couldn't stop them, the excitement got too much and this time I woke up for real 

_This dream went on for what seemed like forever, and was really good to beat the FA's too. I enjoyed this, damn I am getting good  ::D:

----------


## Clairity

> This dream went on for what seemed like forever, and was really good to beat the FA's too. I enjoyed this, damn I am getting good



Yes you are!  :boogie: 

And I'm also so proud of you fighting off those girls that keep trying to take advantage of you.. ok, so you eventually gave in.. but at first you resisted.  ::D:

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Yesssss I was in your dream last night!!!! And you kept me there while you were lucid too!! Haha. What a good friend!!  ::hug::  I'm so jealous of you for having that incredibly long lucid! That was definitely a good read! Now I must finish getting ready for work!!!

----------


## Adam

I had another lucid dream this morning, I didn't have to be up till 9am as I was working in the Hove office for the morning before coming up to London, but for some reason, I woke up at 7am - I was wide awake too, really annoying! So I got some water, did my business and tried to get back to sleep. I inadvertently did a WILD - I was just thinking about things, things which has gone on in my room, and then my thoughts seemed all too real, and I was suddenly dreaming my thoughts, which was cool - So yeah, I wont go into them, but was pretty cool - although a short lucid, still another one to add to the count  ::D: 





> Yes you are! 
> 
> And I'm also so proud of you fighting off those girls that keep trying to take advantage of you.. ok, so you eventually gave in.. but at first you resisted.



I know - I am really trying to make more sense of my lucid dreams, I really want to use them for something important, and really trying to explore my mind more, and the capabilities, I just have a few demons to fight off first (girls).





> Yesssss I was in your dream last night!!!! And you kept me there while you were lucid too!! Haha. What a good friend!!  I'm so jealous of you for having that incredibly long lucid! That was definitely a good read! Now I must finish getting ready for work!!!



ha-ha, well not evey girl can say they are in my dreams  :wink2:

----------


## Adam

I was at my Mum's house, I was laying on the sofa with *PatienceMarie*. My dad was also in the room, sitting on one of the chairs and *Mes Tarrant* was on another. We were watching some crap on the TV. *Mes* was getting upset or something, I can't remember this morning, I think she was upset, or might have just been waiting for a call or something from a David - But as of yet he had not called.

My dad had left the room and I am not sure what happened to *Miss Tarrant*, but *Patience* started getting a little..... Excitable. She took most of her clothes off, I told her it was not a good idea to do anything here, *Mes* or my Dad might come back. So we lay on the sofa some more, our head facing away from the TV just hugging there, I remember smelling her neck, it smelt like that lovely smell of a new born babies head!!! - Then we were lying, hugging for a while then she started _doing_ things so we decided to run off to the bathroom, just in case anyone were to come back and disturb us. I tried to run a hot bubble bath, but for some reason the bath was filling up, but there was grit at the bottom of the bath, so I tried to get it out by pushing it down the plug hole, but it only made it worse, because the plug hole was now blocked up...

Then for a reason I do not know I woke up!!! DAMNIT  :Mad:

----------


## The Cusp

A lot of guest appearances in your dreams.

That's got the be the best avatar I've ever seen.  Has a very surreal quality.

----------


## mark

ha ha yeah you do have alot of guest appearences...its funny because they are nearly all related to sex ha ha :tongue2:

----------


## Adam

> A lot of guest appearances in your dreams.
> 
> That's got the be the best avatar I've ever seen.  Has a very surreal quality.



Thanks, I love tis avatar, vewery unique  ::D: 





> ha ha yeah you do have alot of guest appearences...its funny because they are nearly all related to sex ha ha



Well I have a lot odf dreams due to the peole i am close to , they will fade I am sure  :smiley:

----------


## Jamal

Awesome dreams adam!!

----------


## Adam

Thanks Jamal, although I find them slightly monotonous! I would rather adventure dreams like Neavo or Oneironaut - They seem to have out of the ordinary dreams... For some reason mine are often too similar to ordinary daily life!!

----------


## Adam

> So as I start to walk back to the restaurant, _I become lucid, lately it seems I just get lucid, for no reason, which is pretty cool. So I walked back in the direction of the restaurant. I have a personal task of finding Emy's number, she picked one between 0-100 and I said I would get it in my next lucid dream, annoyingly I thought of the number as I picked up this flyer! I was gutted because I wanted to have the number there, not think of it first. It was the number 35. (I will let you know what she has)._



Her number was 3 - so got that part right lol  :Sad:

----------


## PatienceMarie

> I was at my Mum's house, I was laying on the sofa with *PatienceMarie*. My dad was also in the room, sitting on one of the chairs and *Mes Tarrant* was on another. We were watching some crap on the TV. *Mes* was getting upset or something, I can't remember this morning, I think she was upset, or might have just been waiting for a call or something from a David - But as of yet he had not called.
> 
> My dad had left the room and I am not sure what happened to *Miss Tarrant*, but *Patience* started getting a little..... Excitable. She took most of her clothes off, I told her it was not a good idea to do anything here, *Mes* or my Dad might come back. So we lay on the sofa some more, our head facing away from the TV just hugging there, I remember smelling her neck, it smelt like that lovely smell of a new born babies head!!! - Then we were lying, hugging for a while then she started _doing_ things so we decided to run off to the bathroom, just in case anyone were to come back and disturb us. I tried to run a hot bubble bath, but for some reason the bath was filling up, but there was grit at the bottom of the bath, so I tried to get it out by pushing it down the plug hole, but it only made it worse, because the plug hole was now blocked up...
> 
> Then for a reason I do not know I woke up!!! DAMNIT





The bad thing is.... this sounds like me.... and the even creepier thing is... I use baby lotion and baby wash......

yeah.....

This totally sounds like a me thing though. I would so do that... reguardless of who was there.

This is why I love you Adam .You make me smile!

Atleast I know how you really feel now.

-patience

----------


## Adam

Why wouldnt you want to love me? Unless you believe the shit other people spread about me lol :p

----------


## Adam

I was with a couple of friends, well they are not friends per se, they are people I knew from school, but stopped hanging about with when they got too involved in drugs. 

But anyway, we were walking down these steps to go into this club, the club was one here in Brighton, but it wasn't how it is IRL. As we walk down the stairs to the right of us is glass so you can see into the club. I see one of my old friends G standing by the entrance, and I wanted to impress him by showing him I can get into the club for free, jump the queue etc. I looked about but couldn't see any of my friends who work the door - I looked through the glass and saw my friend R, and waved him over to let us in but he didn't see me.

When we got to the entrance, I said to the guy on the door to go fetch R so he would let us in. By this point G was now with me trying to get in rather than already being in.

R comes over, lets us skip the queue and we enter the club. My friends go off to the bar, and order some drinks, then R takes me to one side and tells me I am not allowed to get too drunk tonight otherwise he will have to ask me to leave (I think this might have something to do with someone IRL telling me I drink too much).

So anyway I join my friends at the bar and notice *KuRoSaKi* has joined us. We are sitting at the oval table, it's white and looks like it is made of stone. Come to think of it, the who blub looks like it was carved of stone.

We all have out drinks and down them, except for *KuRo* who says his is too strong for him lol - We make him drink it anyway lol.

At this point my alarm work me up, to which I was extreamly annoyed about, because I am sure I could have become lucid once I realised I have not been drinking with KuRo before.

Gah, never mind, was cool to meet you though buddy! Now if only I could meet Oneironaut my life would be complete lol.

----------


## PatienceMarie

> Why wouldnt you want to love me? Unless you believe the shit other people spread about me lol :p




pssh what you talkin about foo?
I do love you dork!
And when did I start caring what anyone else thought?

Exactly...

haha

-patience

----------


## The Cusp

> - I looked through the glass and saw my friend R, and waved him over to let us in but he didn't see me.
> 
> When we got to the entrance, I said to the guy on the door to go fetch R so he would let us in.



Don't you love it when you know the bouncer and you don't have to wait in line?

----------


## Adam

IRL or in a dream? lol - Quite fortunate here we know a lot of club managers and bouncers, club workers etc, so there are not many places we have to queue which is awesome  ::D:

----------


## Adam

I don't know if this will count, but I tried the basic again last night. For some reason the advanced is just not in my head... Lucids are coming think and fast though recently so I am sure I can try again soon.

I also seem to have lost all enthusiasm for recording my dreams, and a little for lucid dreaming.. I am sure I will snap out of it though.

_So anyway, highlights to my dream, I was in this school play ground. and were playing football or something, and then some kid fell out the sky, I think his parachute was not working or something, and one of the players flew up to save him from falling. Well clearly this is a dream, because people don't just fly lol - So with that I thought I would show off a little flying around, then realised I wanted my name in orange, and since I failed a couple of days ago, would give the task another whirl!

So I looked about and sure enough in the play ground there was a whole load of chickens and turkeys! So I walked over to a turkey and he changed into a chicken! DAMN what is it with these damn chickens trying to stop be doing the task, they stopped me in my last attempt. Fortunately I managed to get hold of one turkey and pinned him against the wall and said "What do you think of Thanksgiving?" He looked back at me and said "I think blah, blah, blah!" I think he was angry that I got a little abusive - then all the other turkeys changed into chickens too!

I got bored by this point and went off and did other lucid things._ 

Agghh, I hope this counts, because I don't want to see another turkey/chicken in my dreams again - they are dumb!

----------


## mark

ha haha nice one man....loving the abuse of the turkey  :tongue2: 

Severs them right for turning into chickens lol

----------


## Adam

I forgot to say I had a lucid the other day, pretty boring, was at an airport, had my way with some air stewardess - you know how it goes lol.

Anyway last night I had a dream, one which I have had before. I was in London and there was this big house there. When we went up to the doors, a man pretending to be a vampire greeted us. He welcomed us in - he had a vampire attire and he had a lady with him. I don't know how I was with at this point.

So we walk in and I think this house has 4 floors, it is HUGE as well. He is showing us around, then on one of the floors there is a church, like the altar and pews for you to prey at. It was freezing there, then one last flight of stairs and up we went, in this room we were waiting around, there were wax works of my mum and her partner. Then my Nan entered (she passed away 2 years ago) and _I instantly knew it was a dream, because she was there. I went straight up to her, and said hello, she ignored me and walked out the room, like I was not supposed to know this was a dream. She tried to ignore me like she had made a mistake being in my dream. I followed her down stares which actually let to my mums living room, so we are now at my Mums.

I ask her what she is doing, she says just visiting the family, I asked if she realised she had died, and she seemed quite upset. So I said to her, tell me something about A (my step dad) that I don't already know. She told me a few things (which I will confirm with him later) and then said she wanted to go. At this point my step dad was lying on the sofa, and she changed into a baby, and lay snug into his arms, and said she loves him.

_I instantly woke myself up, because I wanted to remember this one. Weird...

----------


## mark

ah man that sounds intense, keeps us updated if the things you learned are true because that would be incredible is they are.

on a lighter note Vampires I love vampires lol  :tongue2:  

cool lucid mate  ::bowdown::

----------


## Clairity

> _I ask her what she is doing, she says just visiting the family, I asked if she realised she had died, and she seemed quite upset. So I said to her, tell me something about A (my step dad) that I don't already know. She told me a few things (which I will confirm with him later) and then said she wanted to go. At this point my step dad was lying on the sofa, and she changed into a baby, and lay snug into his arms, and said she loves him._



For some reason I feel bad for your nan cuz she was upset when you told her she was dead. I know that she was only a DC but still...

It was really sweet that she changed into a baby. Did she lay in his arms and then change into a baby?

Please let us know if your step dad confirms what she told you.

----------


## Adam

She kind of changed before I think, I just remember talking to her, then she was in his arms.

I had another lucid last night, but it was early in the night, like they seem to be at the moment, just a regular DILD - don't really remember too much about it. I am terrible at remembering my dreams at the moment, and seem to have lost motivation to even remember or write them down - even though I am having more lucid dreams than ever at the moment, weird...

----------


## Adam

Well that was annoying, woke up at 7:15am but as working in the office down here, my alarm was not set till 8am so thought I would get in a cheeky little oversleep and just at the point in my dream when I realised I was lucid, the alarm went off  ::?:

----------


## Adam

Okay I don't have any time to write this, but one of the main dreams that stuck out in my head was these three kids about 17/18 who committed suicide. two boys and one girl, I think they jumped off a tall building or something - not nice.  :Sad: 

Bah there were loads more, but don't have time to write them up.

----------


## Adam

Hmmmm... Why did I not try the task? I will tell you why!

_I seemed to be lucid right away in this dream, I have no idea why, but I was on Brighton beach and if was filled with hot women all in their bathing suits, it was lovely and sunny, and girls were just sitting around waiting for something._

_Then this guy comes up to me, and says, "All these women are waiting for you, you can do what ever you like to them!"_

_Damn I am so weak when I am lucid sometimes. Just seeing all the beautiful women, was too much for me, and well.... You don't need the details!_

Another wasted lucid lol.

----------


## mark

Brighton beach, hot women....  Sounds good to me ha ha

LOL it was good when he said they were all for you ha that's mint!

----------


## Adam

Yeah tell me about it, although it did detract me from my goal lol

----------


## Adam

I'm getting bad with this DJ thing lol - I just don't seem to have the motivation for writing these dreams down - Anyway had another 4 lucid dreams last night, but only writing one down as it was kind of a lucid task of the month completion.

I was walking in my old neighbourhood, and with some friends, I remember looking up at the sky and seeing the moon (a dream sign of mine). Then I noticed there was more than one moon, well of course; _I was dreaming. So looking around at my friends as I stabilise the transition into lucidity, I notice all these girls about! "Not again!" I think to myself. It seems when ever I get lucid there are always a lot of girls about. So I thought I would ask one of the girls, "Hey, what is my dream name?" and then she looks at me, with a puzzled look on her face and says, "That was last months task..."

I was confuzed, then thought well she must be right. So then I decided to take advantage of all these girls, since this was my 4th lucid of the night, so had had a good innings so far.

_Damn her for tricking me into believing it was last months task! I guess I will have to try again, and the next person to try trick me, will pay!  :tongue2:

----------


## bro

Damn dream characters!!! Adam..hehe, you almost had it. Sounds like fun though mate..I know the urge to mess around with girls whenever one gains lucidity so heh, you're not alone. You're very close, I'm sure you'll get it soon.

Interesting how spontaneously this lucid happened. I hadn't seen your journal for weeks...I'm glad it came back to you a bit.

Bah, there's life, lack of motivation for certain things...do your best to record whatever you can..even on paper and then transfer it...I missed your dreams.. :Sad: 

Cogratulations on this most recent lucid and almost getting the task done ::D:  ::bowdown::

----------


## Clairity

> I'm getting bad with this DJ thing lol - I just don't seem to have the motivation for writing these dreams down



I'm so right there with you Adam! 

I jot down my dreams when I wake up (what little I can remember.. my recall SUCKS lately) and then I just don't have the motivation to transfer them into my journal. Maybe if I had EPIC dreams like some other members that were full of action or drama, etc. but my dreams are so "normal" and boring for the most part.  :tongue2: 





> _So I thought I would ask one of the girls, "Hey, what is my dream name?" and then she looks at me, with a puzzled look on her face and says, "That was last months task..."_



Damn lucid dream hussy!  ::?:

----------


## Adam

haha - yeah she was silly - I will try it again tonight though, I seem to have the gift of lucidity lately, it would appear losing all motivation for lucid dreaming and really not thinking about it, is causing me to have them all the time... Weird...

----------


## Adam

OMG I am sooooooooooo stupid,

So I had this dream where I was on a bus talking to some random, then looked out the rear window and see this cow flying...... So I said to the dude next to me; "Hey look, there is a cow flying out there!" He looked round and just replied "Oh yeah." And carried on doing what ever it was he was doing.

So then this cow made its way onto the bus and confronted me and stated talking to me... I don't remember too much after this but remember waking up and thinking how stupid I had been to not have realised this to be a dream lol - usually I pick up on the smallest irregularities..

Anywho thought I would share  :smiley:

----------


## Clairity

OK.. just want to make sure I understand this.

You were on a bus and see a FLYING COW.. the cow then comes ONTO the bus and CONFRONTS you and you still don't realize it's a dream?
 :laugh:

----------


## Adam

yeah something like that lol - I don't know what was wrong with me! I woke up and thought how stupid I was - I have decided I am going to try WILD tonight, not done it for AGES! And decided to start DJing again! I might set up a new one though I think  :smiley:

----------

